# EEA 2 residence card application



## Oleander77

Hello expats, 

I've just been issued my EEA FP and am starting to think about the next step application and had a couple of questions:

1. when applying for my EEA FP I included a variety of documents (photos, email screenshots, his letter about our relationship) to prove that my EEA sponsor (who is my husband) and I are not in a marriage of convenience. Should we take similar measures when applying for the residence card? Or will our marriage certificate be enough for the residence permit application?

2. The application says to include, "Your EEA national family member’s current passport or ID Card. If they do not have a passport or ID card, you must provide another form of identity." What forms of identification would suffice for this? Can we send a copy of his passport like we did for the EEA FP? And will it need to be stamped at the embassy/consulate of his home country?

Thanks very much!


----------



## Jrge

Oleander77 said:


> Hello expats,
> 
> I've just been issued my EEA FP and am starting to think about the next step application and had a couple of questions:


Congratulations...! Didn't I tell you this was easy? 



Oleander77 said:


> 1. when applying for my EEA FP I included a variety of documents (photos, email screenshots, his letter about our relationship) to prove that my EEA sponsor (who is my husband) and I are not in a marriage of convenience. Should we take similar measures when applying for the residence card? Or will our marriage certificate be enough for the residence permit application?


For this particular step, your husband needs to prove he's exercising treaty rights. We included the following documents:

* Marriage Certificate (To show we are married)
* One wage slip of my wife (To show she is exercising treaty rights) 
* Original Council Tax bill (To show we are living together)
* Two passport photos (To show my charming smile )
* Pre-paid express envelope (You don't have to, but it comes in handy should you have the need to request your passport)
* You can also include (*We didn't*): Tenancy Agreement, *HIS *Contract of Employment, Letter from *HIS *employer.

*NOTE*: Is better for your application if your husband can demonstrate he's working (part-time employment counts) instead of just being a jobseeker. In the period 01JAN - 30APRIL of 2012; UKBA approved about 13% of all EEA2 applications. (1,804 applications were granted from 13,755 applications received)



Oleander77 said:


> 2. The application says to include, "Your EEA national family member’s current passport or ID Card. If they do not have a passport or ID card, you must provide another form of identity." What forms of identification would suffice for this? Can we send a copy of his passport like we did for the EEA FP? And will it need to be stamped at the embassy/consulate of his home country?
> 
> Thanks very much!


Your husband needs/should apply for a Registration Certificate (Form EEA1 http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/applicationforms/eea/eea11.pdf) to give your application a "boost". Make sure you include his original passport and the passport style photos as well.

Send both applications together and in 2-3 weeks he will receive a "Green" piece of paper with the RC and you should receive the Certificate of Application (COA) within 4-5 weeks. Currently UKBA has acknowledged processing time for straight forward EEA2 applications is 76 calendar days.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Oleander77

Well first of all, thank you very much!! For this info here and also especially for your previous help!! (I mentioned you in the visa timeline thread too in case you did not see  SO glad my visa is being shipped back to me right now! 

This is very helpful info much appreciated. My husband has been fulltime at his job for longer than that so should be no problem there. I am interested and surprised that such a small percentage of eea 2s are granted! Is this becausea high percentage of applicants don't actually meet the stated criteria/ aren't really a family member of someone exercising treaty rights? Or is it kind of a lottery and only a certain percentage of qualified applicants can be approved???


----------



## Joppa

Oleander77 said:


> I am interested and surprised that such a small percentage of eea 2s are granted! Is this becausea high percentage of applicants don't actually meet the stated criteria/ aren't really a family member of someone exercising treaty rights? Or is it kind of a lottery and only a certain percentage of qualified applicants can be approved???


It's because UKBA is understaffed in the European section in Liverpool for the volume of applications received. As there is no fee, European section must be subsidised by other parts of UKBA, and in the current financial squeeze, receives a lower priority for funding and staffing. Provided they can meet the EU general guidance of resolution within 6 months, I don't think they are too concerned about lengthening queues. They were going to offer chargeable same-day premium service, like other types of applications, but it seems to have been quietly dropped because of possible conflict with EU rules.
Most applicants are in fact successful, it's just that it takes a long time to get your residence card!


----------



## Jrge

Oleander77 said:


> Well first of all, thank you very much!! For this info here and also especially for your previous help!! (I mentioned you in the visa timeline thread too in case you did not see  SO glad my visa is being shipped back to me right now!
> 
> This is very helpful info much appreciated. My husband has been fulltime at his job for longer than that so should be no problem there. I am interested and surprised that such a small percentage of eea 2s are granted! Is this becausea high percentage of applicants don't actually meet the stated criteria/ aren't really a family member of someone exercising treaty rights? Or is it kind of a lottery and only a certain percentage of qualified applicants can be approved???


Sorry, I haven’t had the time to spare and read the threads. (Busy at work, packing, son’s sick, etc.) But, I am very happy for ya and Txs!

Like Joppa said, Euro Case Workers in Liverpool are stretched too thin, and due to the current financial difficulties only those straight forward applications are processed quicker. Nonetheless, under EU regulations they have up to six months to process them. Those figures only reflect the 1st 4months of this year. (I only wanted to share some interesting facts, not to get ya worry).

By the way, do you have the US passport card? While my passport was “away” the passport card came in very handy. My PA driver’s license has always been accepted as form of ID, but the US-PC has been even more helpful.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## elena schvenko

Oleander77 said:


> Well first of all, thank you very much!! For this info here and also especially for your previous help!! (I mentioned you in the visa timeline thread too in case you did not see  SO glad my visa is being shipped back to me right now!
> 
> This is very helpful info much appreciated. My husband has been fulltime at his job for longer than that so should be no problem there. I am interested and surprised that such a small percentage of eea 2s are granted! Is this becausea high percentage of applicants don't actually meet the stated criteria/ aren't really a family member of someone exercising treaty rights? Or is it kind of a lottery and only a certain percentage of qualified applicants can be approved???


yes it is a lottery i entered uk with my british husband using freedom of movement i entered uk with no family permit or visa,the people at the border told me to apply for eea2 resident card which i did,i was refused appealed left the country used same rules to reenter went to tribunal hearing and the border agency said they messed up my application and withdrew refusal letter i am now in limbo again they are a shambles which is the word from the horses mouth so to speak.


----------



## tom_tom_tom

My wife recently received her EEA2 residence card about one month ago. It took about 8/9 weeks to process. I didnt apply for the EEA1 and as far as i can see it did not make a difference. 

We just included the required info that was asked for, nothing extra like photos... 

I think our case was very simple. Also she entered the UK with an EEA family permit so maybe there was already a file about her that made it a quick application to process.


----------



## Jrge

elena schvenko said:


> yes it is a lottery i entered uk with my british husband using freedom of movement i entered uk with no family permit or visa,the people at the border told me to apply for eea2 resident card which i did,i was refused appealed left the country used same rules to reenter went to tribunal hearing and the border agency said they messed up my application and withdrew refusal letter i am now in limbo again they are a shambles which is the word from the horses mouth so to speak.


Hi, I have two questions for you:

1) Where are you originally from?
2) Where within the Union was your British Spouse exercising treaty rights?

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Jrge

tom_tom_tom said:


> My wife recently received her EEA2 residence card about one month ago. It took about 8/9 weeks to process. I didnt apply for the EEA1 and as far as i can see it did not make a difference.
> 
> We just included the required info that was asked for, nothing extra like photos...
> 
> I think our case was very simple. Also she entered the UK with an EEA family permit so maybe there was already a file about her that made it a quick application to process.


I'm happy to see your wife's application was dealt very quickly. Kudos to Euro Case Workers.

Would you mind sharing what supporting documents you sent with her EEA2 application?

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Oleander77

Ah, thank you this is helpful and good to know!! Here's hoping our application goes through as quickly... 



tom_tom_tom said:


> My wife recently received her EEA2 residence card about one month ago. It took about 8/9 weeks to process. I didnt apply for the EEA1 and as far as i can see it did not make a difference.
> 
> We just included the required info that was asked for, nothing extra like photos...
> 
> I think our case was very simple. Also she entered the UK with an EEA family permit so maybe there was already a file about her that made it a quick application to process.


----------



## Oleander77

Thank you thank you!!!!

Oh wow, I had never even heard of a US Passport Card before now!! Just looked it up, I don't think I'll have time to apply this time around (my passport with visa is supposed to arrive by 10:30 tomorrow and then I'm traveling next Saturday), but thank you for the info. I used my state ID when I was over there last time, but that definitely looks very handy to have.

Hope your son gets well soon! 




Jrge said:


> Sorry, I haven’t had the time to spare and read the threads. (Busy at work, packing, son’s sick, etc.) But, I am very happy for ya and Txs!
> 
> Like Joppa said, Euro Case Workers in Liverpool are stretched too thin, and due to the current financial difficulties only those straight forward applications are processed quicker. Nonetheless, under EU regulations they have up to six months to process them. Those figures only reflect the 1st 4months of this year. (I only wanted to share some interesting facts, not to get ya worry).
> 
> By the way, do you have the US passport card? While my passport was “away” the passport card came in very handy. My PA driver’s license has always been accepted as form of ID, but the US-PC has been even more helpful.
> 
> Animo
> (Cheers)


----------



## tom_tom_tom

Jrge said:


> I'm happy to see your wife's application was dealt very quickly. Kudos to Euro Case Workers.
> 
> Would you mind sharing what supporting documents you sent with her EEA2 application?
> 
> Animo
> (Cheers)



My passport (EEA Passport)

Marriage cert and translation since it’s not in English

My wifes passport x 2. She arrived in the UK with a EEA family permit. She then got a new passport in the UK since her passport with the family permit was due to expire in 8 months and to save the hasstle of having the EEA2 in the expired passport. 

Two passport photos of my wife

Proof of accommodation – house deeds & mortgage statement

My pay slips x6 (One is enough but I had more so included them)

Pre paid envelopes to return everything (x2)

I think this is everyhing. We did not supply any email logs, photos etc like would be required for a normal UK spouse visa outside of European rules. 

After we received the certificate of application one month after we sent everything I asked for my passport back since I travel for work now and again. I got this back about two weeks and a couple of phone calls later. I included another pre paid envelope to return my passport in and a letter asking them to return it once they had verified it. Although they choose to ignore this and needed the two phone calls to make this happen. 

All in all it went very smoothly, not bad for a free service and compared to the rules UK citizens have to put up with to live here with their family in THEIR country...!


----------



## Jrge

tom_tom_tom said:


> My passport (EEA Passport)
> 
> Marriage cert and translation since it’s not in English
> 
> My wifes passport x 2. She arrived in the UK with a EEA family permit. She then got a new passport in the UK since her passport with the family permit was due to expire in 8 months and to save the hasstle of having the EEA2 in the expired passport.
> 
> Two passport photos of my wife
> 
> Proof of accommodation – house deeds & mortgage statement
> 
> My pay slips x6 (One is enough but I had more so included them)
> 
> Pre paid envelopes to return everything (x2)
> 
> I think this is everyhing. We did not supply any email logs, photos etc like would be required for a normal UK spouse visa outside of European rules.
> 
> After we received the certificate of application one month after we sent everything I asked for my passport back since I travel for work now and again. I got this back about two weeks and a couple of phone calls later. I included another pre paid envelope to return my passport in and a letter asking them to return it once they had verified it. Although they choose to ignore this and needed the two phone calls to make this happen.
> 
> All in all it went very smoothly, not bad for a free service and compared to the rules UK citizens have to put up with to live here with their family in THEIR country...!


Well done! Just the necessary supporting documents. 

It puzzles me to hear about the delay in returning your passport, because I had to request mine via email on a Thursday afternoon (2:30pm) and by Saturday morning (8:15am) Royal Mail was delivering it. 

And indeed it is a very good service. 

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## wodie

Hi guys! Im new to this forum, my wife got her family permit on monday and as soon she arrives her to UK my wife is going to apply for the residence card. Should I apply with her or not wich is the best way ?? Is it a better chance that she will get her residence card if I do so?

thanx


----------



## freeminder

tom_tom_tom said:


> My wife recently received her EEA2 residence card about one month ago. It took about 8/9 weeks to process. I didnt apply for the EEA1 and as far as i can see it did not make a difference.
> 
> We just included the required info that was asked for, nothing extra like photos...
> 
> I think our case was very simple. Also she entered the UK with an EEA family permit so maybe there was already a file about her that made it a quick application to process.


That is really quick for your wife. May i ask if she received a coa before her residence card in 8 weeks?


----------



## lukky247

*eea 2 section 12 proof of residency*

hi guys.. im new to this website but found it very helpful.. i would jus like to know that i am applying for a rc by eea2 application..
i have all the neccessary documents of my wife who is an eea national and exercising her treaty rights
just the confusion is in section 12 where they ask for proof of residency.. i have my wife and my bank statements for the past 3 months but we dont have any tennancy agreement of the place where we are living and neither do we have any utility bill on this place on our name.. i am living with my brother and everything is on his name.. so i dont know what to do ... plz its urgent can someone tell me what i should do..is bank statements enough?


----------



## Jrge

lukky247 said:


> hi guys.. im new to this website but found it very helpful.. i would jus like to know that i am applying for a rc by eea2 application..
> i have all the neccessary documents of my wife who is an eea national and exercising her treaty rights
> just the confusion is in section 12 where they ask for proof of residency.. i have my wife and my bank statements for the past 3 months but we dont have any tennancy agreement of the place where we are living and neither do we have any utility bill on this place on our name.. i am living with my brother and everything is on his name.. so i dont know what to do ... plz its urgent can someone tell me what i should do..is *bank statements enough*?


Hi,

Recent Bank Statements should suffice. See page 19 of 20:http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/applicationforms/eea/eea21.pdf

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## lukky247

*page 19*

thanks for ur reply.. i did read that section on page 19.. as it says i need to provide bank statements "and" utility bills and tenancy agreement.. i wanted to know if just bank statements is enuf.. i spoke to a solicitor but he was asking me to bring a letter on which my brother has written that i am living in this house free of cost and my wife aswel.. its confusing me and i think it cud affect my case.. pls suggest


----------



## Jrge

lukky247 said:


> thanks for ur reply.. i did read that section on page 19.. as it says i need to provide bank statements "and" utility bills and tenancy agreement.. i wanted to know if just bank statements is enuf.. i spoke to a solicitor but he was asking me to bring a letter on which my brother has written that i am living in this house free of cost and my wife aswel.. its confusing me and i think it cud affect my case.. pls suggest


Hi,

"Proof of Residence: This *can *include......." However, your solicitor has given you what could have been my next suggestion. For as long as your brother isn't living in a council house, you guys shouldn't have to worry. 

Don't over think it! At the time I sent:
* Her payslip
* Our council tax bill (Could had sent bank statements, but I find it intrusive for this purpose)
* My passport
* Marriage Certificate
* Passport style photos

There's no reason/need to pay a solicitor to do this.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## lukky247

*Documents*

Thanks for ur advise... 
So u are suggesting that i should include my bank statements and a letter from my brother stating that i am staying with them rent free and will continue to stay here
?


----------



## Jrge

lukky247 said:


> Thanks for ur advise...
> So u are suggesting that i should include my bank statements and a letter from my brother stating that i am staying with them rent free and will continue to stay here
> ?


Hi,

You need to include yours and your wife's bank statement to show proof of residence. The fact that you and your wife are staying with your brother, free of charge, doesn't mean anything. It would only show proof of residence.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## lukky247

thanks alot.. ill be submitting my file on tuesday.. please do advice if there is any other imp issues i should take care of..


----------



## vijaykrishna

Joppa said:


> It's because UKBA is understaffed in the European section in Liverpool for the volume of applications received. As there is no fee, European section must be subsidised by other parts of UKBA, and in the current financial squeeze, receives a lower priority for funding and staffing. Provided they can meet the EU general guidance of resolution within 6 months, I don't think they are too concerned about lengthening queues. They were going to offer chargeable same-day premium service, like other types of applications, but it seems to have been quietly dropped because of possible conflict with EU rules.
> Most applicants are in fact successful, it's just that it takes a long time to get your residence card!


Dear Joopa,

This is Vijay from Glasgow. Hats off for your patience and help to all the members. Sorry for taking your time today. I have few questions which are bothering me.. and couldnt kinda find definite answers. 

I am applying for EEA2 application soon ( when I am confident with all the documentation needed). 

Well my case, I am the non EEA and my wife EEA nationals respectively. 
I am a PhD student and also work part time. My wife also a student but not working presently. she was working part time till june and now again looking for some part time jobs now. 

my questions: ( sorry some of them might be repeated in the forums but i am bit worried if it applies in my case or not)

1) Comprehensive Sickness Insurance : is it supposed to be covering both me and my wife? and if we work part time do we still need Comprehensive Sickness Insurance, as we are students?

1a) Also, one possibility is we might go to some EU state for my postdoc position in 1 year time.. if its the case is Comprehensive Sickness Insurance required or just my wife can get the EHIC card from NHS and in that case do I need to be on that card or do i still need to get this CSI ?

2) My wife she presently do not work. but gets funding from SAAS. can this be used as proof of income along with my salary slips? or is it better to find a part time and show that as income proof?

3)How much money is treated as sufficient for students? basically what is the minimum we need to earn/ sufficient to support or application? do we need to show any savings?

4) can we apply both the EEA1 and EEA2 applications together? as my wife never bothered to do registration before. She was here for more than 5 years. 

5) My wife is 21years this December. dose it matter if she is below 21 as of now for EEA2 application as sponsor ? 

Thank you very much for your help and advise in advance.


Kind regards,

Vijay Kuppili


----------



## Hunpeti

*EEA Family Permit Soon to Expire*

Hi,

I am glad finding expatforum, as I failed to get in touch with the Home Office. I would be very thankful if somebody can ease on my anxiety.


My situation:

My wife stays in the UK with an EEA Family Permit which will expire 28th Sept. She applied for a residence card at 07th Aug. Nothing arrived yet. We didn't receive a certificate of application (first time I heard about it). The Post Office, Track and Trace says the letter has been delivered. I also support her application with a registration card. 

So my question is evident: what will happen now? The permit soon expires and no passport to leave the country and return to Hungary.
I just heard today that she can stay in the UK until the documents arrive back, but she cannot work. Is this true?

Thanks for any information!

Have a good night! Bye,

Peter


----------



## Joppa

Hunpeti said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am glad finding expatforum, as I failed to get in touch with the Home Office. I would be very thankful if somebody can ease on my anxiety.
> 
> 
> My situation:
> 
> My wife stays in the UK with an EEA Family Permit which will expire 28th Sept. She applied for a residence card at 07th Aug. Nothing arrived yet. We didn't receive a certificate of application (first time I heard about it). The Post Office, Track and Trace says the letter has been delivered. I also support her application with a registration card.
> 
> So my question is evident: what will happen now? The permit soon expires and no passport to leave the country and return to Hungary.
> I just heard today that she can stay in the UK until the documents arrive back, but she cannot work. Is this true?


First, she does have rights under EU rules to live and work in UK regardless of any documentation. Now it's much better to have a documentary proof of her rights, for entering UK, for getting a job etc.

You can phone the following number and ask for her certificate of application: 0845 010 5200. The letter may state she can work.

If she needs to travel, you can request the return of her passport without losing her place in the application queue. Follow instructions under 'More information' on UK Border Agency | How to apply for residence documents as the non-EEA family member of an EEA national

She can either apply for another EEA family permit before returning to UK, or show at the UK border her certificate of application and other evidence of her status under EU rules, such as your passport (if travelling together), marriage certificate and your proof of employment and bank statement - basically the same documents she has submitted for EEA2 application.


----------



## Hunpeti

*Thanks*

Thank You Joppa for the fast answer.

We would like to stay and work in the UK if it is possible. Leave the country is the worst case scenario. We have permanent jobs which we like to continue. We work for an agency and there our consultant told he thinks she can stay in the UK but can't work. So it is good to show some evidence that she can continue her work. I have to get that certificate of application. I had tried to phone them on the number you gave many times, but never reached a real person. I will continue disturbing them.

Are You sure she has rights to live and work in the UK regardless of any documentation? She is a Nepalese citizen and stayed in Hungary with a 5years long settlement card as my wife. I read somewhere that UK is not in the Schengen area so she needs a visa to visit, stay and work. I also had to signature a statement at her EEA F. P. application that she can enter and leave the UK only with my company.
Enjoy this nice sunny Saturday!


Cheers:

Peter


----------



## Jrge

Hunpeti said:


> Thank You Joppa for the fast answer.
> 
> We would like to stay and work in the UK if it is possible. Leave the country is the worst case scenario. We have permanent jobs which we like to continue. We work for an agency and there our consultant told he thinks she can stay in the UK but can't work. So it is good to show some evidence that she can continue her work. I have to get that certificate of application. I had tried to phone them on the number you gave many times, but never reached a real person. I will continue disturbing them.
> 
> Are You sure she has rights to live and work in the UK regardless of any documentation? She is a Nepalese citizen and stayed in Hungary with a 5years long settlement card as my wife. I read somewhere that UK is not in the Schengen area so she needs a visa to visit, stay and work. I also had to signature a statement at her EEA F. P. application that she can enter and leave the UK only with my company.
> Enjoy this nice sunny Saturday!
> Cheers:
> 
> Peter


Hi,

As per Directive 2004/38/EC, your wife doesn't even need to have a RC to live and work in the UK. However:

*"Do you need to apply?*
You do not need to obtain documents confirming your right of residence in the UK if you are a family member of an EEA national.

However, you may be inconvenienced if you do not obtain this confirmation, as:

* You may have difficulty proving that you are lawfully resident in the UK;
* If you leave the UK, you will usually need to obtain an EEA family permit before returning here, in order to guarantee readmission as the family member of a qualified EEA national; and 
* You may find it difficult to obtain or change employment." *

TAKEN FROM:* UK Border Agency | Residence documents for non-EEA family members of EEA nationals

She can print this and show it to her employer - without bad intend of course-, and you, the sponsor, need to send a kind e-mail to the Euro Case Workers in Liverpool, expressing your concerns about the possibility of your wife losing her job. 

Please keep in mind that the UK has *finally *decided to put a stop to abusers and cheaters. Hence, now all of us - non EU citizens- are subject to extra scrutiny.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Hunpeti

*Many Thanks*

Thank You Jrge!

This is a really good idea! We will mention to them.

Thank You all for your kind answers. I really happy this forum exists.

I hope one day I can return your kindness to you all!


Best regards:

Peter


----------



## shauns303

Hello, and thank you again to this amazing forum. You helped me through the first process of EEA family Permit. Now I'm also beginning the second process. 

But, like everyone else here, I am full of little uncertainties. 

1) I assume EEA 1 is the entry clearance? (which I have) and the EEA 2 is the residency card application? (which I am about to do) Correct?

2) My validation dates on the visa are 16/3/12 to 16/9/12.... But I arrived late on the 15/6/12...
So should I have applied for EEA2 before the expire date? Or did the 6 months start from my date of arrival? Or dose it not matter either way? Can I still apply for EEA2 residency card when ever I please?

3) Is the process roughly the same as EEA1? Search, Download, Print, Fill out, Get supporting Docs and send off to ...........? And then just wait? Or is it best to go to an immigration office or something like in croydon? (south england)

Sorry for continuing this thread full of questions, but I tell you the only reason this forum exists is because the UKBA themselves are extremely hard to talk to and receive any sort of help from. 

Thank you so much for reading and hoping to hear back from some one soon...

Cheers


----------



## shauns303

Oh and also.... some background info.

My girlfriend is Italian living with me in the UK. We are not married. She is working fulltime. Me, self employed part time. Have a rental tenancy together. Bank account together. etc...etc...

Do we need to apply together for EEA2 or it solely based on me? And if I am practicing my rights here correctly? I thought the EEA 1 was the hard work of proving a relationship (guilty until proven innocent).
But would assume the EEA2 is not? 

Anyways, blah blah blah.... 

Thanks again


----------



## Jrge

Hi,



shauns303 said:


> Hello, and thank you again to this amazing forum. You helped me through the first process of EEA family Permit. Now I'm also beginning the second process.
> 
> But, like everyone else here, I am full of little uncertainties.
> 
> 1) I assume EEA 1 is the entry clearance? (which I have) and the EEA 2 is the residency card application? (which I am about to do) Correct?


EEA1 Form= Registration Certificate for EU Nationals
EEA2 Form= Residence Card for non-EU



shauns303 said:


> 2) My validation dates on the visa are 16/3/12 to 16/9/12.... But I arrived late on the 15/6/12...
> So should I have applied for EEA2 before the expire date? Or did the 6 months start from my date of arrival? Or dose it not matter either way? Can I still apply for EEA2 residency card when ever I please?


Your 6 months started on 16/3/2012; and yes you can apply for the EEA2-RC whenever you want. The sooner the better, as it is taking 6 months +.



shauns303 said:


> 3) Is the process roughly the same as EEA1? Search, Download, Print, Fill out, Get supporting Docs and send off to ...........? And then just wait? Or is it best to go to an immigration office or something like in croydon? (south england)
> Sorry for continuing this thread full of questions, but I tell you the only reason this forum exists is because the UKBA themselves are extremely hard to talk to and receive any sort of help from.
> 
> Thank you so much for reading and hoping to hear back from some one soon...
> 
> Cheers


For this application you need to send the *same supporting documents* you sent for the EEA-FP *+* copy of *HER *payslip or letter of employment *+* copy of tenancy agreement (a letter from your landlord is more than enough)*+* council tax bill with both names on it.

If you are around Croydon stop by and pick up a form, otherwise just print it off.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Jrge

shauns303 said:


> Oh and also.... some background info.
> 
> My girlfriend is Italian living with me in the UK. We are not married. She is working fulltime. Me, self employed part time. Have a rental tenancy together. Bank account together. etc...etc...
> 
> Do we need to apply together for* EEA2 or it solely based on me*? And if I am practicing my rights here correctly? I thought the EEA 1 was the hard work of proving a relationship (guilty until proven innocent).
> But would assume the EEA2 is not?
> 
> Anyways, blah blah blah....
> 
> Thanks again


Hi,

She doesn't need to apply for her Registration Certificate (EEA1 Form), but by doing so, it might help your application.

you are encourage to apply for your Residence Card (EEA2- Form). This application is solely based on *HER* exercising treaty rights. 

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Jess.L

Has the wait time for EEA2 increased to 6 months?! I thought it was 3-4.

On the topic of CSI and the EEA2 I had a quick question. I'm an EEA National here in the UK for a 1 year Masters program. My husband and I will be applying for EEA2 so that he can spend the whole year here with me (he currently holds an EEA FP). 

My questions are:
1. Can I apply for an EHIC card? The website says that applicants need to be UK residents (https://www.ehic.org.uk/Internet/startApplication.do). If I'm here temporarily, do I qualify?

2. If I am able to get an EHIC card, will this be sufficient as proof of my CSI coverage? My husband is going to buy insurance from Bupa but if we can avoid paying more money for my coverage, that would be ideal. 

3. I'm currently covered under my parents' insurance policies as I'm a student under 25. If I can't get EHIC, will proof of my coverage with my parents' Canadian insurance companies suffice for EEA2?

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Jess.L

I'm just posting on here to say that I mailed our EEA1/EEA2 applications on October 10 and on Friday we received our COA. Hopefully that's a good sign!

It makes me curious though as to why some people receive the COA and others don't. Anyways, best of luck to everyone applying


----------



## Jrge

Hi,


Jess.L said:


> I'm just posting on here to say that I mailed our EEA1/EEA2 applications on October 10 and on Friday we received our COA. Hopefully that's a good sign!
> 
> It makes me curious though as to why some people receive the COA and others don't. Anyways, best of luck to everyone applying


There seems to be a quick caught up on this type of applications. Late September and October applicants are receiving their COA's within 15 calendar days. It could be a good sign, that RC's might start coming in within 10 - 12 weeks.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Jess.L

Hopefully that's the case!


----------



## Nickm98

Hi, 

I have just joined because I am in need of some advice on what to do next but I didn't want to start a new thread unless I really have to. 

I am a British citizen now living back in Manchester after returning from Spain in July. My wife and two of her children (16 and 21) have come over with me on the EEA Family Visa. This will expire in the middle of December.

They are from the Dominican Republic but have Spanish residency. I think the next step is to apply for the EEA2 visa but I am unsure. My biggest concern is the fact that their visas will expire while the application is being processed. Does the fact that their visas are in process give them the right to remain in the UK or do we need to apply for another type of visa etc. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## leedavey

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> There seems to be a quick caught up on this type of applications. Late September and October applicants are receiving their COA's within 15 calendar days. It could be a good sign, that RC's might start coming in within 10 - 12 weeks.
> 
> Animo
> (Cheers)



I assume that there must has been a directive to issue COAs more promptly. 

I applied for EEA2 in May 2012 and my application wasn't even looked at for 2.5 months.

I applied again with the application received by UKBA 29th October, and COA was received today 3rd November but dated 31st October.

I have read that the UKBA responded to criticism that they were breaching EU regulations by EEA2 applications taking longer than 6 months by stating that the 6 months only commences upon issuance of the COA. 

If this is true then they may have been pressured to get the COAs out more promptly.


----------



## jazzfan_2012

Quick question regarding the return envelopes that people included in their EEA2 applications, which service did you use, Express? I'm assuming people requested a signature with the return, especially since they're sending your passports, does that come with this service?

Additionally, do you think it's okay if I provide a photocopy of our flat lease or do I need to send the original document?

Cheers.


----------



## leedavey

jazzfan_2012 said:


> Quick question regarding the return envelopes that people included in their EEA2 applications, which service did you use, Express? I'm assuming people requested a signature with the return, especially since they're sending your passports, does that come with this service?
> 
> Additionally, do you think it's okay if I provide a photocopy of our flat lease or do I need to send the original document?
> 
> Cheers.



Special Delivery? Next Day | Royal Mail Ltd 

Send all original documents.


----------



## Jess.L

It's been over a month and I haven't gotten my EEA1 and passport back yet


----------



## leedavey

Jess.L said:


> It's been over a month and I haven't gotten my EEA1 and passport back yet



I am sweating over a passport return request I sent 05/11/2012... due to fly on Sunday 18th on a business trip...


----------



## Jess.L

I hope you get it in time! I thought I read somewhere that it takes around 5 business days...hopefully you get it tomorrow.


----------



## leedavey

Jess.L said:


> I hope you get it in time! I thought I read somewhere that it takes around 5 business days...hopefully you get it tomorrow.



Thanks Jess,

I received an automated response to my original passport return request which stated that passport return should be "within 5 working days". 

Interestingly for the second request I sent 12/11/2012 I noticed that they have changed the automated response to now read "wthin 10 working days".

Not looking good...


----------



## jay009

*what to do next ?*

hi .
hope you be good ..
i have some queries regarding the EEA family permit which i got it for 6 month from Cyprus . now i am in UK and i don't know what to do next .... can i work on this family permit ? can i apply the residence card now ? if i can apply this what will be documents should i provide them ? and how long it will take me to get this residence card ? plzzz reply i am so confused ....

many thanks ..


----------



## Jess.L

Maybe they're receiving more requests than usual because the holidays are coming up.


----------



## leedavey

jay009 said:


> hi .
> hope you be good ..
> i have some queries regarding the EEA family permit which i got it for 6 month from Cyprus . now i am in UK and i don't know what to do next .... can i work on this family permit ? can i apply the residence card now ? if i can apply this what will be documents should i provide them ? and how long it will take me to get this residence card ? plzzz reply i am so confused ....
> 
> many thanks ..



Yes you can work on the EEA Family Permit.

Yes you can apply for an EEA Residence Card, please see http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/applicationforms/eea/eea21.pdf 

This application form gives details of the supporting documents which are required depending on how the EEA national is exercising Treaty Rights in the UK.

Residence card applications take 3-6 months to process.


----------



## jazzfan_2012

Hello All-

I have a question for the group. Here is my situation, I'm mailing out my EEA2 Application this week (I'm non-EEA Husband), as my family permit expires on 2 March 2013.

The problem is that my wife (EEA Citizen), will most likely need to travel within the next week or two. Her father is very ill and may pass very soon. Can she travel alone while I stay here in the UK? Also, can she use her Spanish Resident ID card since her passport has been sent to the UKBA? Can EEA citizens travel to respective EEA member countries using Residence cards rather than passports?

Any info you could provide will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Joppa

jazzfan_2012 said:


> Hello All-
> 
> I have a question for the group. Here is my situation, I'm mailing out my EEA2 Application this week (I'm non-EEA Husband), as my family permit expires on 2 March 2013.
> 
> The problem is that my wife (EEA Citizen), will most likely need to travel within the next week or two. Her father is very ill and may pass very soon. Can she travel alone while I stay here in the UK?


No problems.



> Also, can she use her Spanish Resident ID card since her passport has been sent to the UKBA? Can EEA citizens travel to respective EEA member countries using Residence cards rather than passports?


She can travel on Spanish national ID card. Or you can request the return of her passport without jeopardising your application. Mail your request at [email protected].


----------



## Jrge

Hi,


jazzfan_2012 said:


> Hello All-
> 
> I have a question for the group. Here is my situation, I'm mailing out my EEA2 Application this week (I'm non-EEA Husband), as my family permit expires on 2 March 2013.


Remember to include the same supporting documents you sent when applied for your EEA - Family Permit *+* a copy of her contract of employment/ payslip *AND* a copy of your council tax bill (only if both names are on it).



jazzfan_2012 said:


> The problem is that my wife (EEA Citizen), will most likely need to travel within the next week or two. Her father is very ill and may pass very soon. Can she travel alone while I stay here in the UK? Also, can she use her Spanish Resident ID card since her passport has been sent to the UKBA? Can EEA citizens travel to respective EEA member countries using Residence cards rather than passports?
> 
> Any info you could provide will be greatly appreciated.


*Just to clarify:* Yes, you (non-EU) can stay in the UK alone while the EU - National is out of the country on a short trip. And as far as I know, she can re-enter the UK or any country of the Union with her valid Spaniard ID card.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## jazzfan_2012

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> Remember to include the same supporting documents you sent when applied for your EEA - Family Permit *+* a copy of her contract of employment/ payslip *AND* a copy of your council tax bill (only if both names are on it).
> 
> 
> *Just to clarify:* Yes, you (non-EU) can stay in the UK alone while the EU - National is out of the country on a short trip. And as far as I know, she can re-enter the UK or any country of the Union with her valid Spaniard ID card.
> 
> Animo
> (Cheers)


Thanks for the info Jrge, much appreciated.

This is what I have for me EEA2 application: 

Marriage Certificate
One wage slip of my wife
Email receipts of jobs she's applied for (prior to find her current role)
Original Council Tax bill
Letting agreement
Two passport photos of me (non EEA)
Pre-paid express envelope

Hopefully this application will be approved and returned before 2 March...


----------



## Jrge

Hi,


jazzfan_2012 said:


> Thanks for the info Jrge, much appreciated.
> 
> This is what I have for me EEA2 application:
> 
> 1) Marriage Certificate
> 2) One wage slip of my wife
> *Email receipts of jobs she's applied for (prior to find her current role)??*
> 3) Original Council Tax bill
> 4) Letting agreement
> 5) Two passport photos of me (non EEA)
> 6) Pre-paid express envelope
> 7) *You are missing out your passport! AND remember to sign your application.*
> 
> Hopefully this application will be approved and returned before 2 March...


I wish you the best, but in today's processing times you should get it towards the end of March - beginning of April.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## shauns303

Ok, so I'm starting to fill in the form EEA2 Residence Card. But I just have some very "simple" questions.

1) Why is the form mainly based on weather the EEA family member can support the non EEA applicant? (me) What if I have good full time, well paid work? Surely this would help prove that I am not a burdon on the system and are valuable. Should I add note of this? And proof? 

2) Do I attach the original supporting documents of the EEA1 Application? Because they did keep half of the documents and only sent half back to me. I assume there is no need to further prove the relationship? But just prove that you have the documents right? 

3) What rights will this application give me? And for how long? Where can I read up on this? 

Thanks for this great thread and thanks for all help in advance


----------



## Jess.L

It's been over 6 weeks since I mailed my EEA1-EEA2 application and I still haven't received my EEA1 and passport back yet. I guess this shows that they're backed up?


----------



## jazzfan_2012

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> I wish you the best, but in today's processing times you should get it towards the end of March - beginning of April.
> 
> Animo
> (Cheers)


_
Email receipts of jobs she's applied for (prior to find her current role)??_

Yes, at the time of filing, my EEA Family Permit had her status as a job seeker. We arrived 17 September and she found her job on 11 November. I thought it might be good to include the paper trail of her employment search.

Forgot to mention passports  That goes without saying!


----------



## Jrge

Hi,


jazzfan_2012 said:


> _
> Email receipts of jobs she's applied for (prior to find her current role)??_
> 
> Yes, at the time of filing, my EEA Family Permit had her status as a job seeker. We arrived 17 September and she found her job on 11 November. I thought it might be good to include the paper trail of her employment search.
> 
> Forgot to mention passports  That goes without saying!


Whilst it is a good thought, her situation has changed, hence the need to send only her payslip/contract of employment.

If it helps:

1) Before we sent our applications, we scanned and kept them handy in our mobiles, iPads, USB drives, portable HDDs, and a regular photocopies. 

2) Have you got a certified copy of your passport? Do you have a passport card?


Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Jrge

Hi,


Jess.L said:


> It's been over 6 weeks since I mailed my EEA1-EEA2 application and I still haven't received my EEA1 and passport back yet. I guess this shows that they're backed up?


If I'm not mistaken you've applied as an student. Historically, those applications take a few extra weeks to be acknowledged. You could however, contact the EURO desk in Liverpool and kindly ask for an update.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Jrge

Hi,


shauns303 said:


> Ok, so I'm starting to fill in the form EEA2 Residence Card. But I just have some very "simple" questions.
> 
> 1) Why is the form mainly based on weather the EEA family member can support the non EEA applicant? (me) What if I have good full time, well paid work? Surely this would help prove that I am not a burdon on the system and are valuable. Should I add note of this? And proof?


Because the EU National is the one entitled to the privileges and rights. If your income is enough to maintain the household, then she can sponsor you as self-sufficient.



shauns303 said:


> 2) Do I attach the original supporting documents of the EEA1 Application? Because they did keep half of the documents and only sent half back to me. I assume there is no need to further prove the relationship? But just prove that you have the documents right?


At the minimum you must include your certificate of marriage.



shauns303 said:


> 3) What rights will this application give me? And for how long? Where can I read up on this?
> Thanks for this great thread and thanks for all help in advance


If approved, this application will grant you an extension of your spouse's rights in a form of a Residence Card. 

This is an excellent document to read: DIRECTIVE 2004/38EC

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## jazzfan_2012

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> Because the EU National is the one entitled to the privileges and rights. If your income is enough to maintain the household, then she can sponsor you as self-sufficient.
> Animo
> (Cheers)


This comment is making me rethink my application. My wife (EEA Citizen) works part-time (15-20 hours) and does not make enough to support the 4 of us. I (non-EEA Citizen)am the bread winner and make enough to support the family, have private insurance through my employer, et al. Should she sponser me as self-sufficent even though we came over here as her being a job seeker?


----------



## Jrge

Hi,


jazzfan_2012 said:


> This comment is making me rethink my application. My wife (EEA Citizen) works part-time (15-20 hours) and does not make enough to support the 4 of us. I (non-EEA Citizen)am the bread winner and make enough to support the family, have private insurance through my employer, et al. Should she sponser me as self-sufficent even though we came over here as her being a job seeker?


In this type of sponsorship -Freedom of Movement under EU Regulations- she only has to prove to be Exercising Treaty Rights, and even a part time job satisfies that requirement. There's no financial requirements to be met or disclosed. So, carry on with your application and indicate your wife is a worker. 

Remember this: what matters is what the EU National does, no what we Non-EU Nationals do or make. And don't panic, believe it or not, this application is as easy as it gets.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## jazzfan_2012

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> In this type of sponsorship -Freedom of Movement under EU Regulations- she only has to prove to be Exercising Treaty Rights, and even a part time job satisfies that requirement. There's no financial requirements to be met or disclosed. So, carry on with your application and indicate your wife is a worker.
> 
> Remember this: what matters is what the EU National does, no what we Non-EU Nationals do or make. And don't panic, believe it or not, this application is as easy as it gets.
> 
> Animo
> (Cheers)


Thanks again. I thought, based on what I've read, that she needed to make enough to support us.


----------



## jazzfan_2012

Quick question about the Certificicate of Application (COA) for EEA2 Applications. Does it state the circumstances by which you can stay in the country. i.e. whether you’re entitled to work or not? Or do you have to request this info? My employer will need proof that I can work if i do not receive my RC by 2nd March. Is there somewhere online that explains this?

Finally, How long has it been taking to get a COA?

Cheers


----------



## Jess.L

The COA will indicate if you are entitled to work.


----------



## jazzfan_2012

Jess.L said:


> The COA will indicate if you are entitled to work.


Thanks Jess. Is there any reason I wouldn't be able to continue working while my application is being processed? What is the criteria for determining whether one can work or not?


----------



## Joppa

jazzfan_2012 said:


> Thanks Jess. Is there any reason I wouldn't be able to continue working while my application is being processed? What is the criteria for determining whether one can work or not?


The case worker will determine whether your application is sufficiently straightforward and you have clear evidence of being in UK under EU regulations. For example, if they think there may be a case of sham marriage, they won't include the right to work in COA. Or in case of Surinder Singh provision, if they doubt there is clear evidence of the EU citizen having lived in another member state in an economic capacity.


----------



## Jrge

Hi,


Joppa said:


> The case worker will determine whether your application is sufficiently straightforward and you have clear evidence of being in UK under EU regulations. For example, if they think there may be a case of sham marriage, they won't include the right to work in COA. Or in case of Surinder Singh provision, if they doubt there is clear evidence of the *EU citizen *having lived in another member state in an economic capacity.


In addition to that: unmarried partners, newlywed couples and those being sponsored by a self-sufficient EU national, often times do not get right to work in COA.

In the UK, Surinder Singh provision, only applies to UK citizens having lived in another part of the Union. Hence the need to provide payslips and/or contracts of employment.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## jazzfan_2012

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> In addition to that: unmarried partners, newlywed couples and those being sponsored by a self-sufficient EU national, often times do not get right to work in COA.
> 
> In the UK, Surinder Singh provision, only applies to UK citizens having lived in another part of the Union. Hence the need to provide payslips and/or contracts of employment.
> 
> Animo
> (Cheers)


Thankfully neither of those applies to my case. We've been married for 13 years and have a couple of kids, also my wife is not a UK Citizen, so hopefully they'll consider my case to be straight forward, which it is 

I actually mailed out my application this morning. I hope all goes well. I can't think of a reason why it wouldn't. I've followed all the rules and provided ample evidence of my marriage and my wife exercising her treaty rights. Stay tuned!

Thank you to everyone who has commented and contributed to my questions. I sincerely appreciate all of your help.


----------



## amar_butt

hi,
i just joined today i found this site very helpful. thanks and congrats to the administrator of this thread. Now, it would be very nice of you all if you can guide me through the steps for the followings;

1) I have got EEA FP and me and my wife are planning to arrive uk soon. but after i dont know what to do once i m in uk. what documents do i exactly need to apply eea1 n eea2 and how to get them?

2) i have a job offer outside of london, can i work on eea family permit and will my work help me in getting RC

3) what steps should my wife take if she doesnt find job?

4) i have 2 kids and both are eu citizens but i cannot bring them with me since i have to find suitable accommodation where we all can stay properly. can i apply for the right of residence for my kids together with my wife's eea1 application even if they are not yet in uk?

5) my wife have worked in uk in year 2007 but she doesnt have any proof except her bank statement where she received her salary, will it help her in any case?

6) how to get national insurance number? can i get national insurance number without residence card?

i think i have asked too many questions... however, i will be thankful if some body can guide me step by step what to do and where.

thank you very much guys in advance.
amar


----------



## Jrge

Hi,


amar_butt said:


> hi,
> i just joined today i found this site very helpful. thanks and congrats to the administrator of this thread. Now, it would be very nice of you all if you can guide me through the steps for the followings;
> 
> *1) *I have got EEA FP and me and my wife are planning to arrive uk soon. but after i dont know what to do once i m in uk. what documents do i exactly need to apply eea1 n eea2 and how to get them?
> 
> *2)* i have a job offer outside of london, can i work on eea family permit and will my work help me in getting RC
> 
> *3)* what steps should my wife take if she doesnt find job?
> 
> *4)* i have 2 kids and both are eu citizens but i cannot bring them with me since i have to find suitable accommodation where we all can stay properly. can i apply for the right of residence for my kids together with my wife's eea1 application even if they are not yet in uk?
> 
> *5)* my wife have worked in uk in year 2007 but she doesnt have any proof except her bank statement where she received her salary, will it help her in any case?
> 
> *6) *how to get national insurance number? can i get national insurance number without residence card?
> 
> i think i have asked too many questions... however, i will be thankful if some body can guide me step by step what to do and where.
> 
> thank you very much guys in advance.
> amar


Welcome to the Forum!

1) You will need to send the same documents as you did for your EEA-Family Permit + evidence your wife is exercising treaty rights.
2) You can work anywhere in the UK, but it won't make any difference in getting your RC. What makes a huge difference is how your wife is exercising treaty rights.
3) Use your income to sponsor you as self-sufficient.
4) No, your children need to be living in the UK to apply for their RC. Please mind they do not have to apply for it.
5) No.
6) Yes, you might apply and obtain your National Insurance Number (NINo) without having a Residence Card. Follow these instructions to apply for your NINo.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## amar_butt

thanks very much, may i know what kind of questions will i be asked at airport and what should be the appropriate answers.. like where will u stay? how much money do u have? how many days will u stay here?? when will u go back??? will i be asked such questions at uk airport as family member of eu citizen??


----------



## Jrge

Hi,


amar_butt said:


> thanks very much, may i know what kind of questions will i be asked at airport and what should be the appropriate answers.. like where will u stay? how much money do u have? how many days will u stay here?? when will u go back??? will i be asked such questions at uk airport as family member of eu citizen??


You might be asked the following questions:

*) Where's you wife? She should be right there with you.
*) How long are you going to stay? The length of your EEA-Family Permit.

Relax! There's no need to panic.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## amar_butt

*eea 1 & eea2*

hi there, 
thanks for your answers. i m in uk already. now i have some questions and i will be very grateful to you if you can help.

1) how to register as job seeker with jobcenter plus. coz i went there with my wife and they said that they cannot register my wife as job seeker rather they can register a new job seeker allowence claim but we need national insurance number that we have applied already. my question is that job seeker allowance application will be considered as job seeker?

2) my wife have a job offer for 20 hours per week around 130 pounds per week can she apply eea 1 application with this employment offer as employed person?

3) i have also a job offer (a letter from employer) stating that we ABC company offer employment to mr. XYZ if he is given a letter from home office stating that he is allowed to work. and i m told i will be given such letter after i will submit my eea2 forms. should i submit this letter with my eea2 application or this will make it complicated?

4) how my wife can apply as self employed person?

5) we came to uk last week when we can submit eea1 and eea2 application.

thanks a lot for your answers.

regards,

amar


----------



## amar_butt

sorry to ask one more question i hope it will be ok with you guys!!!

can i submit eea2 application before getting national insurance number for eea 2 and my wife also coz we both didnt get national insurance number yet. and can i apply alone for eea2 application on behalf of my wifes employment offer? please guide....... God Bless


----------



## Jrge

Hi,


amar_butt said:


> hi there,
> thanks for your answers. i m in uk already. now i have some questions and i will be very grateful to you if you can help.
> 
> 1) how to register as job seeker with jobcenter plus. coz i went there with my wife and they said that they cannot register my wife as job seeker rather they can register a new job seeker allowence claim but we need national insurance number that we have applied already. my question is that job seeker allowance application will be considered as job seeker?
> 
> *2) my wife have a job offer for 20 hours per week around 130 pounds per week can she apply eea 1 application with this employment offer as employed person?*
> 
> 3) i have also a job offer (a letter from employer) stating that we ABC company offer employment to mr. XYZ if he is given a letter from home office stating that he is allowed to work. and i m told i will be given such letter after i will submit my eea2 forms. should i submit this letter with my eea2 application or this will make it complicated?
> 
> 4) how my wife can apply as self employed person?
> 
> 5) we came to uk last week when we can submit eea1 and eea2 application.
> 
> thanks a lot for your answers.
> 
> regards,
> 
> amar


Welcome Home!

2) The only and really important point has been covered. Ask her to take that part-time job, which is more than enough to meet the worker category under EU rules. Just wait until she gets her first payslip, or a contract of employment to rightfully support your application 

3) Your EEA-Family Permit entitles you to work, and Certificate of Application (COA) "might" allow you to continue working/living in UK. Moreover, any letter with your name on it, is -sadly- irrelevant. Again, what matters is what your wife does, earns, etc.

5) First get the basis sorted out: NINo, bank account, GP registration, etc. Before you even send off those applications, make sure you at least make some photocopies of your passport (It will be very helpful is you can get certified copies of your passport)

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## amar_butt

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> Welcome Home!
> 
> 2) The only and really important point has been covered. Ask her to take that part-time job, which is more than enough to meet the worker category under EU rules. Just wait until she gets her first payslip, or a contract of employment to rightfully support your application
> 
> 3) Your EEA-Family Permit entitles you to work, and Certificate of Application (COA) "might" allow you to continue working/living in UK. Moreover, any letter with your name on it, is -sadly- irrelevant. Again, what matters is what your wife does, earns, etc.
> 
> 5) First get the basis sorted out: NINo, bank account, GP registration, etc. Before you even send off those applications, make sure you at least make some photocopies of your passport (It will be very helpful is you can get certified copies of your passport)
> 
> Animo
> (Cheers)


thanks Jrge,
my wife had already started her work since yesterday and hopefully she will get her first salary end of this week or next week but her NiNo appointment is on early of next month. can we apply for eea1 and eea2 before Nino?

if my COA will not allow me to work, what should i do?

my wife showed her passport on uk border when entering but she have an ID card also, can she submit documents using her ID card and keep the passport with her?

thanks for answer
regards


----------



## Jrge

Hi,


amar_butt said:


> thanks Jrge,
> my wife had already started her work since yesterday and hopefully she will get her first salary end of this week or next week but her NiNo appointment is on early of next month. can we apply for eea1 and eea2 before Nino?


Unlike you, she has to attend an interview to verify her documents, hence the original passport book. Mind that she does not need to apply for the Residence Certificate.



amar_butt said:


> if my COA will not allow me to work, what should i do?


Hope that your Residence Card arrives earlier. If COA doesn't allow you to work, any employer will get severely fined. 



amar_butt said:


> my wife showed her passport on uk border when entering but she have an ID card also, can she submit documents using her ID card and keep the passport with her?
> 
> thanks for answer
> regards


She doesn't need to apply for EEA1. But no, she needs to send her passport.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## shauns303

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> Because the EU National is the one entitled to the privileges and rights. If your income is enough to maintain the household, then she can sponsor you as self-sufficient.
> 
> 
> At the minimum you must include your certificate of marriage.
> 
> 
> If approved, this application will grant you an extension of your spouse's rights in a form of a Residence Card.
> 
> This is an excellent document to read: DIRECTIVE 2004/38EC
> 
> Animo
> (Cheers)


Hi thanks for the reply, iv'e been busy so havent really been on the case .
Ok, so i can state my wage is quite sufficient somewhere? The only problem is we are not married. We did the EEA1 as partners for longer than 2 years. Is this a problem come EEA2 application? So let me get this straight, She is the applicant? Or me? She is the EU resident. I am not. Is she applying for residence card? Or me? 

Sorry for the confusion


----------



## leedavey

shauns303 said:


> Hi thanks for the reply, iv'e been busy so havent really been on the case .
> Ok, so i can state my wage is quite sufficient somewhere? The only problem is we are not married. We did the EEA1 as partners for longer than 2 years. Is this a problem come EEA2 application? So let me get this straight, She is the applicant? Or me? She is the EU resident. I am not. Is she applying for residence card? Or me?
> 
> Sorry for the confusion



EEA1 is an application for a Registration Certificate for an EEA National. This is optional for your partner.

EEA2 is an application for a Residence Card for the spouse/partner of an EEA National exercising treaty rights in the UK.

You can apply for EEA2 as an unmarried partner with your sponsor self sufficient based on your income as Jrge mentioned. One of the things you will be required to submit with your application is proof of comprehensive medical insurance. There is a lot of tips and advice on these forums for unmarried EEA2 applications and I would advise you to do your research before compiling your application.


----------



## amar_butt

*eea 2 residence card*

hi guys,

as u have helped me in the past, i need a bit of more guidance in following matters;

me and my wife are in uk and we both are working part time. actually i m working more hours than her. now we are waiting for the NI number. i hope my wife will get her first week pay slip after new year and before her interview for NI. The question is should i submit EEA1 and EEA2 just with one pay slip or should i wait for 4 -5 weeks pay slips and after i submit my documents.

2nd question is should i just submit my eea 2 application alone together with her ID card and can she go back to her country on the passport for 2-3 weeks?

how long time does it take to get COA for eea 1 and eea2?

thanks guys in advance for your answer.

regards,

Amar


----------



## leedavey

amar_butt said:


> hi guys,
> 
> as u have helped me in the past, i need a bit of more guidance in following matters;
> 
> me and my wife are in uk and we both are working part time. actually i m working more hours than her. now we are waiting for the NI number. i hope my wife will get her first week pay slip after new year and before her interview for NI. The question is should i submit EEA1 and EEA2 just with one pay slip or should i wait for 4 -5 weeks pay slips and after i submit my documents.
> 
> 2nd question is should i just submit my eea 2 application alone together with her ID card and can she go back to her country on the passport for 2-3 weeks?
> 
> how long time does it take to get COA for eea 1 and eea2?
> 
> thanks guys in advance for your answer.
> 
> regards,
> 
> Amar



EEA1 is optional, it will not necessarily assist your EEA2 application.

EEA2 is all about demonstrating that your wife is exercising her treaty rights in the UK. In order to do this you can use her payslip/s, employment contract, letter from employer, bank statements showing pay etc etc.

Using her ID card for your EEA2 application will leave her able to travel... although if she is just travelling in Europe she could travel on her ID card anyway of course.

COA's for EEA2 seem to be coming out pretty quickly recently. As an example my application was submitted 26th October and I had my COA by 3rd November.


----------



## jazzfan_2012

leedavey said:


> COA's for EEA2 seem to be coming out pretty quickly recently. As an example my application was submitted 26th October and I had my COA by 3rd November.


My application was received by the UKBA on 3rd December and the COA was sent on 24th December (with the right to continue working).

*Jess. L* and *leedavy* could you let me know (via this tread) when you get your approval(s)? I wonder if it will take the full 6 months or not and would like to see how long it is taking others to get a decision.

Cheers


----------



## Joppa

jazzfan_2012 said:


> My application was received by the UKBA on 3rd December and the COA was sent on 24th December (with the right to continue working).
> 
> *Jess. L* and *leedavy* could you let me know (via this tread) when you get your approval(s)? I wonder if it will take the full 6 months or not and would like to see how long it is taking others to get a decision.


Current average is around 3-4 months.


----------



## Jess.L

jazzfan_2012 said:


> My application was received by the UKBA on 3rd December and the COA was sent on 24th December (with the right to continue working).
> 
> *Jess. L* and *leedavy* could you let me know (via this tread) when you get your approval(s)? I wonder if it will take the full 6 months or not and would like to see how long it is taking others to get a decision.
> 
> Cheers


I'll let you know. I submitted in early October and still haven't received my EEA1 back. Hopefully we get some news soon!


----------



## jazzfan_2012

Jess.L said:


> I'll let you know. I submitted in early October and still haven't received my EEA1 back. Hopefully we get some news soon!


Sounds good. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Lil_M

Thanks again for all the help through the EEA FP round. Just to triple-check, can you confirm/answer my remaining uncertainties about the EEA2 application?

1. Submitting proof of private medical coverage is only applicable to students and the economically self-sufficient, right? And not applicable to me, having started my full-time job in the UK on November 12th?

2. I (US citizen) am married to my husband (Polish citizen). Do we need to supply proof that we live together? What if we don't? Should I supply my proof of UK residency (my bank statements and rental agreement)? Or should we supply his?

3. The application is nearly as simple and straightforward as the EEA FP application, and there is nothing that a UK-based immigration agency (who is still willing to help me out - no cost to me, but I fear it will just delay things) can do for me that I can't do for myself? There is no way they could expedite it or "pull the right strings" or anything to making it more advantageous than applying myself?

4. What is this that I saw somewhere (in this thread?) about the possibility of the CoA being sent back without the right to work for "newlyweds"? We got married on September 27th, I moved to the UK on my EEA FP on Halloween, started work on the 12th of November, and my EEA FP expires April 15. Could there be trouble here if I don't get the CoA with right to work? On the other hand, I thought being married to the EEA citizen was technically enough to work? Yet I read here the employer could be fined if there's no CoA or EEA2 stating a right for the non UK/EU citizen to work? Could the immigration agency in question 3 be of any use to ensure I get the CoA with right to work? (they were originally contracted by my current UK employer to help get my UK work visa, before I decided to go with "plan B"). 

5. I'm planning to go back and visit the US shortly before April 27th... after my EEA FP expires... What should I do if I don't have my EEA2 by then (likely, given projected turnaround times?)? Can I still travel round-trip from the UK to US and back with my passport and CoA? For what it's worth, my husband will be traveling with me then, too. 

Thanks!


----------



## Jrge

Hi,


Lil_M said:


> Thanks again for all the help through the EEA FP round. Just to triple-check, can you confirm/answer my remaining uncertainties about the EEA2 application?
> 
> 1. Submitting proof of private medical coverage is only applicable to students and the economically self-sufficient, right? And not applicable to me, having started my full-time job in the UK on November 12th?
> 
> 2. I (US citizen) am married to my husband (Polish citizen). Do we need to supply proof that we live together? What if we don't? Should I supply my proof of UK residency (my bank statements and rental agreement)? Or should we supply his?
> 
> 3. The application is nearly as simple and straightforward as the EEA FP application, and there is nothing that a UK-based immigration agency (who is still willing to help me out - no cost to me, but I fear it will just delay things) can do for me that I can't do for myself? There is no way they could expedite it or "pull the right strings" or anything to making it more advantageous than applying myself?
> 
> 4. What is this that I saw somewhere (in this thread?) about the possibility of the CoA being sent back without the right to work for "newlyweds"? We got married on September 27th, I moved to the UK on my EEA FP on Halloween, started work on the 12th of November, and my EEA FP expires April 15. Could there be trouble here if I don't get the CoA with right to work? On the other hand, I thought being married to the EEA citizen was technically enough to work? Yet I read here the employer could be fined if there's no CoA or EEA2 stating a right for the non UK/EU citizen to work? Could the immigration agency in question 3 be of any use to ensure I get the CoA with right to work? (they were originally contracted by my current UK employer to help get my UK work visa, before I decided to go with "plan B").
> 
> 5. I'm planning to go back and visit the US shortly before April 27th... after my EEA FP expires... What should I do if I don't have my EEA2 by then (likely, given projected turnaround times?)? Can I still travel round-trip from the UK to US and back with my passport and CoA? For what it's worth, my husband will be traveling with me then, too.
> 
> Thanks!


1) What matters and determines this, it's how your EU spouse is exercising treaty rights. What you - and us NON-EU Nationals- do is irrelevant under EU regulations.

2) Living together, having a joint Tenancy Agreement and a Council Tax bill with both names on it, could be a good indication your marriage is legit and not one of convenience.

3) Nobody can expedite this type of application, but yourself. Read #2

4) If the EURO case worker finds a weak application or a clear indication of sham marriage, then COA will be issued with no right to work. To avoid this, read #2.

5) If by then COA has been issued and returning to UK, make sure to bring it with and a Marriage Certificate to apply for the CODE 1A Stamp at port of entry.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Jrge

Hi,


Jess.L said:


> I'll let you know. I submitted in early October and still haven't received my EEA1 back. Hopefully we get some news soon!


You should contact UKBA and inquire about it. Timeline seems out of the norm.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## fahad_346

jazzfan_2012 said:


> My application was received by the UKBA on 3rd December and the COA was sent on 24th December (with the right to continue working).
> 
> *Jess. L* and *leedavy* could you let me know (via this tread) when you get your approval(s)? I wonder if it will take the full 6 months or not and would like to see how long it is taking others to get a decision.
> 
> Cheers


That's really quick response you received from UKBA because of Christmas. Well i Sent my application on 11/12/12 and they received on 12/12/12 but still waiting for the COA. Keep in touch to update the progress of application

Cheers


----------



## Lil_M

Jrge said:


> 2) Living together, having a joint Tenancy Agreement and a Council Tax bill with both names on it, could be a good indication your marriage is legit and not one of convenience.
> 
> (Cheers)


Thanks for the response! Haha, ok, I get it, living together would help me *immensely*. But... well... we don't. He's in London, I'm in Birmingham, his job is there, mine is here, we see eachother on weekends, go on holidays together, talk on the phone all the time and it's working out ok for us so far, for now. We're just grateful to be in the same time zone, now. We do, however, have *heaps* of other evidence that it's a legit relationship, though. Pictures of us together, having a grand time, ever since summer 2011, almost daily email correspondence since then, records of transantlic flights on a monthly basis to see eachother, volumes of text messages, hours upon hours of Skype chat logs, Facebook comments to either/both of us from mutual friends saying how much fun they had with us, about what a great happy couple we are, plenty of pictures of us with said friends as well as together with our families. If we submit all this goodness to them, do you think it would still make a respectable case despite not living together? And in our case, who's proof of residency should we submit? Leave it at one (my address and info? his?) and hope for the best? Submit proof of each of our residencies and honestly explain the whole story?


----------



## Jess.L

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> You should contact UKBA and inquire about it. Timeline seems out of the norm.
> 
> Animo
> (Cheers)


I've been thinking about contacting them, but with the holidays I figured I should wait until January. Any idea how I would go about contacting them?

On the EEA1 UKBA page it says "Processing times: The time taken to process your application will depend on the type of application you make and how you submit it. We deal with all applications within 6 months. Some applications will be resolved much sooner. To help us to focus on deciding applications as soon as possible, please do not phone or write to ask about the progress of your application unless you need a passport or other document urgently."

If I call the Immigration Enquiry Bureau on 0870 606 7766, will they be able to give me information?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jrge

Hi,


Lil_M said:


> Thanks for the response! Haha, ok, I get it, living together would help me *immensely*. But... well... we don't. He's in London, I'm in Birmingham, his job is there, mine is here, we see eachother on weekends, go on holidays together, talk on the phone all the time and it's working out ok for us so far, for now. We're just grateful to be in the same time zone, now. We do, however, have *heaps* of other evidence that it's a legit relationship, though. Pictures of us together, having a grand time, ever since summer 2011, almost daily email correspondence since then, records of transantlic flights on a monthly basis to see eachother, volumes of text messages, hours upon hours of Skype chat logs, Facebook comments to either/both of us from mutual friends saying how much fun they had with us, about what a great happy couple we are, plenty of pictures of us with said friends as well as together with our families. If we submit all this goodness to them, do you think it would still make a respectable case despite not living together? And in our case, who's proof of residency should we submit? Leave it at one (my address and info? his?) and hope for the best? Submit proof of each of our residencies and *honestly explain the whole story*?


Telling the truth is always a good start.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Jrge

Hi,


Jess.L said:


> I've been thinking about contacting them, but with the holidays I figured I should wait until January. Any idea how I would go about contacting them?
> 
> On the EEA1 UKBA page it says "Processing times: The time taken to process your application will depend on the type of application you make and how you submit it. We deal with all applications within 6 months. Some applications will be resolved much sooner. To help us to focus on deciding applications as soon as possible, please do not phone or write to ask about the progress of your application unless you need a passport or other document urgently."
> 
> If I call the Immigration Enquiry Bureau on 0870 606 7766, will they be able to give me information?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Check your inbox.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## chrispy179

My wife and I submitted our EEA1 and EEA2 applications in October, but had to request our passports back so we could travel for the holidays. Are we expected to send our passports back to them as soon as possible, or will they send notification for us to return them when our applications are about to be processed?


----------



## Jess.L

chrispy179 said:


> My wife and I submitted our EEA1 and EEA2 applications in October, but had to request our passports back so we could travel for the holidays. Are we expected to send our passports back to them as soon as possible, or will they send notification for us to return them when our applications are about to be processed?


Out of curiosity, have you heard anything about the EEA1 yet? 

I don't imagine that you'd need to send back the passports if they've already had a chance to look at them. On the website it says that "Your residence card may take the form of an endorsement in your passport (also called a 'vignette'), or it may be a separate document called an 'immigration status document'." So if your EEA2 is accepted, I think they would give you a document instead of a vignette in your passport.


----------



## shauns303

leedavey said:


> EEA1 is an application for a Registration Certificate for an EEA National. This is optional for your partner.
> 
> EEA2 is an application for a Residence Card for the spouse/partner of an EEA National exercising treaty rights in the UK.
> 
> You can apply for EEA2 as an unmarried partner with your sponsor self sufficient based on your income as Jrge mentioned. One of the things you will be required to submit with your application is proof of comprehensive medical insurance. There is a lot of tips and advice on these forums for unmarried EEA2 applications and I would advise you to do your research before compiling your application.


Thank you very much. So from what i can tell, I only need health insurance if I am applying as self sufficient right? If I am applying under my EU partner supporting me, I wont need it right? 

Also I went to a GP the other day to register and they picked up on my visa dates being expired. The EEA1 entry clearance visa in my passport was for 6 months only. So how am I ment to register at a GP without a valid visa? Do I need to be registered at a GP for the EEA2 application? Someone in this forum mentioned that you do. 

When my passport arrived in the mail with the EEA1 visa in it, along with my supporting documents that i sent. They did not send me any paper work declaring that I have been approved for an EEA1 family permit. Only the visa in my passport. Surely there should have been some paper work that I can prove my rights as an EEA family member? Any thoughts? 

Unfortunately this process is quite confusing. I have read up as much as I can on the BBA website and pdf downloads, but I still feel that more questions get answered here on this forum. 

I just feel that applying as an unmarried partner outside of the first 6 months of my visa is a little worrying. So what ever help i can get here the better. 

Thanks... 

Shaun


----------



## shauns303

"edit" (have I completely misunderstood what the EEA1 application was? I thought it was for me, the non-eu member but I'm now seeing that it was for her, the eu member. Because I applied on the EEA1, not her. She has no print or proof of it being for her except my visa in my passport states im here with her. Is that all right? Is that all we are supposed to have?)


----------



## Jess.L

shauns303 said:


> "edit" (have I completely misunderstood what the EEA1 application was? I thought it was for me, the non-eu member but I'm now seeing that it was for her, the eu member. Because I applied on the EEA1, not her. She has no print or proof of it being for her except my visa in my passport states im here with her. Is that all right? Is that all we are supposed to have?)


I think you're confused. 

EEA1 is for EU or Swiss nationals exercising Treaty rights in the UK. It is a registration certificate confirming an EU/Swiss citizen's right to reside in the UK for longer than 3 months.

EEA Family Permit is entry clearance to the UK for nationals of countries outside the EU who are family members of EEA nationals. This may or may not entitle you to work. 

EEA2 is a 5-year residence card for non-European family members of an EEA or Swiss national. This is a document which confirms your right of residence under European law and likely entitles you to work. 

So I'm not sure what visa you already have. I would imagine you have the Family Permit since EEA1 isn't for you. Check your Visa. 

Also, are you sure you need to register with a GP for an application? Acquiring health insurance doesn't mean registering with a GP. It means actually buying an external health insurance plan that covers you for various things. However, I know from the EEA2 application that they require the EU citizen to covered.


----------



## shauns303

Jess.L said:


> I think you're confused.
> 
> EEA1 is for EU or Swiss nationals exercising Treaty rights in the UK. It is a registration certificate confirming an EU/Swiss citizen's right to reside in the UK for longer than 3 months.
> 
> EEA Family Permit is entry clearance to the UK for nationals of countries outside the EU who are family members of EEA nationals. This may or may not entitle you to work.
> 
> EEA2 is a 5-year residence card for non-European family members of an EEA or Swiss national. This is a document which confirms your right of residence under European law and likely entitles you to work.
> 
> So I'm not sure what visa you already have. I would imagine you have the Family Permit since EEA1 isn't for you. Check your Visa.
> 
> Also, are you sure you need to register with a GP for an application? Acquiring health insurance doesn't mean registering with a GP. It means actually buying an external health insurance plan that covers you for various things. However, I know from the EEA2 application that they require the EU citizen to covered.


Ok thanks, so... 

1) my passport has the EEA Family Permit to join "name". So I have the Family Permit but where does it state she has EEA1? Does this matter? So virtually my visa is just a 6 month one rather than 3 months? What other benefits do I have? Because in theory, I have nothing suggesting I am legally allowed to stay, if my visa says "expired" right? Is it possible to apply for EEA2 with out having done the EEA1 family permit? 

2) So I shouldn't have to take out any health insurance or register at a GP? Only the EU national must have health insurance? Will it effect the decision if she does not?


----------



## chrispy179

Nope, haven't heard anything except "Here are your passports". Anyone else know if we need to send our passports back?



Jess.L said:


> Out of curiosity, have you heard anything about the EEA1 yet?
> 
> I don't imagine that you'd need to send back the passports if they've already had a chance to look at them. On the website it says that "Your residence card may take the form of an endorsement in your passport (also called a 'vignette'), or it may be a separate document called an 'immigration status document'." So if your EEA2 is accepted, I think they would give you a document instead of a vignette in your passport.


----------



## Jess.L

shauns303 said:


> Ok thanks, so...
> 
> 1) my passport has the EEA Family Permit to join "name". So I have the Family Permit but where does it state she has EEA1? Does this matter? So virtually my visa is just a 6 month one rather than 3 months? What other benefits do I have? Because in theory, I have nothing suggesting I am legally allowed to stay, if my visa says "expired" right? Is it possible to apply for EEA2 with out having done the EEA1 family permit?
> 
> 2) So I shouldn't have to take out any health insurance or register at a GP? Only the EU national must have health insurance? Will it effect the decision if she does not?


- First of all, has your partner applied for EEA1 since arriving in the UK? It's a separate application from the EEA FP. And, It won't say in your passport if your partner has the EEA1. I think it comes in the form of a document for the EU national. 

- EEA FP's are valid for 6 months, as indicated by the issue and expiry dates on your visa. 

- If your FP is expired, you need to resolve this. If you leave, you'll be hard-pressed to re-enter the UK with an expired visa. Ideally, you should have figured out your game plan before your visa expired. An option is to leave the UK and apply for another EEA FP. I'm not sure if you can apply for EEA2 with an expired visa. Maybe someone else can comment on this. 

- It is not a requirement for your partner to apply for EEA1 for you to get EEA2. But it may strengthen your application. 

- Your EEA2 application will not be accepted if there is no proof of comprehensive sickness insurance, depending on how your partner is exercising treaty rights. On the EEA2 application form, it says that the comprehensive sickness insurance requirement only applies to persons exercising Treaty rights as students or self-sufficient persons. So it depends on what your partner is doing in the UK.


----------



## shauns303

Jess.L said:


> - First of all, has your partner applied for EEA1 since arriving in the UK? It's a separate application from the EEA FP. And, It won't say in your passport if your partner has the EEA1. I think it comes in the form of a document for the EU national.
> 
> - EEA FP's are valid for 6 months, as indicated by the issue and expiry dates on your visa.
> 
> - If your FP is expired, you need to resolve this. If you leave, you'll be hard-pressed to re-enter the UK with an expired visa. Ideally, you should have figured out your game plan before your visa expired. An option is to leave the UK and apply for another EEA FP. I'm not sure if you can apply for EEA2 with an expired visa. Maybe someone else can comment on this.
> 
> - It is not a requirement for your partner to apply for EEA1 for you to get EEA2. But it may strengthen your application.
> 
> - Your EEA2 application will not be accepted if there is no proof of comprehensive sickness insurance, depending on how your partner is exercising treaty rights. On the EEA2 application form, it says that the comprehensive sickness insurance requirement only applies to persons exercising Treaty rights as students or self-sufficient persons. So it depends on what your partner is doing in the UK.


Ok, no she has not applied for EEA1 since we have been in the UK. I thought thats what I was applying for, for both of us with the EEA Family Permit. Now realising my mistake Regarding my visa being expired, I do remember someone in this forum stating its ok to apply for EEA2 after the 6 month expiry. Can some one confirm this? Im looking into it as we speak...

My parter is applying as a full time wage earner, so will not need to have comprehensive health cover right? But does that mean I do? I didn't think it did... 

Thanks again for your input


----------



## shauns303

Any more thought from anyone about my previous post?

Thanks


----------



## amar_butt

hi guys,

this is me back again, and it would be highly appreciated if you guys guide me through the followings;

1) my wife is working for the last 4-5 weeks on part time basis, and have pay slips also will it be enough to apply for eea1 and eea2?

2) my wife has attended the interview for NiNo but not yet issued, however i have been issued with NiNo, can we still apply for eea1 and eea2 or should we wait for my wife's NiNo? 

3) I am thinking to apply for both application together should put all documents in one envelope?

4) i am going to submit following documents;
4.1) EEA1 & EEA2 applications 
4.2) My passport
4.3) My wife's ID card
4.4) My wife's pay slips for the last 4 weeks
4.5) Copies of my residence card in Cyprus and in Estonia
4.6) copy of our marriage Certificate
4.7) copy of my NINO
4.8) Photos as required for EE1 & EEA2
4.9) copy of register in estonia showing my wife name, my name and my kids name on it.

if there is any other document should i include pls let me know or if there is any document that i should not submit pls let me know also. 

5) since i am going to submit both application together, will it be enough to submit only id card of my wife with both application and keep her passport with us or i have to submit the id card and passport of my wife seperately with both application? i hope you guys understand what am i asking if i didnt explain well!!!

6) again, how long will it take to receive COA for both applications?

7) once i have applied for residence card and not receive the COA and my EEA Family permit is expired, will it be ok to remain in uk or i have to leave UK? my EEA FP still have 3.5 months to expire.

thanking you all guys in advance for your answers and for your guidance

regards and God bless u all 

Amar


----------



## shauns303

shauns303 said:


> Ok, no she has not applied for EEA1 since we have been in the UK. I thought thats what I was applying for, for both of us with the EEA Family Permit. Now realising my mistake Regarding my visa being expired, I do remember someone in this forum stating its ok to apply for EEA2 after the 6 month expiry. Can some one confirm this? Im looking into it as we speak...
> 
> My parter is applying as a full time wage earner, so will not need to have comprehensive health cover right? But does that mean I do? I didn't think it did...
> 
> Thanks again for your input



Can some one please confirm my question above? I need to send it off very shortly. 
I am suppose to be flying to Italy and back to the UK late March. Hoping to have my passport back before this. Worst case senario, if waited to send it off when I get back, will I be able to re enter the UK if my Family Permit visa is expired? If I am entering with the EU member, will it still be ok? 

I am sorry for all the questions and confusion but I really do appreciate the help... 

Thanks


----------



## amar_butt

shauns303 said:


> Can some one please confirm my question above? I need to send it off very shortly.
> I am suppose to be flying to Italy and back to the UK late March. Hoping to have my passport back before this. Worst case senario, if waited to send it off when I get back, will I be able to re enter the UK if my Family Permit visa is expired? If I am entering with the EU member, will it still be ok?
> 
> I am sorry for all the questions and confusion but I really do appreciate the help...
> 
> Thanks


hi,
as long as i know eea fp is not visa its entry clearance. the date shows on the sticker is the valid entry date.
2nd, you can live in uk once you have arrived within the valid date, and you dont need to obtain any document concerning your rights of residence as long as your eu partner is with you and exercising his/her treaty rights. this is written on ukba website.

however once you leave uk and the valid untill date is passed you need to obtain eea fp again to enter uk

hope it will be ok to apply even after the valid date of entry has passed, this is what i understand but may be some senior expat can answer you in more details.

best of luck

cheers!!!!!!!


----------



## shauns303

Thank you amar,

OK, so if I leave the Uk with my EU partner and return with her. Will i definitely need to obtain another entry clearance of could I enter on the bases that she is with me? Or even enter on a 30 day holiday visa? Then apply for the EEA2 properly? Would they question why I overstayed and didn't obtain a second family permit clearance? 

Im a little concerned now


----------



## Jess.L

So my husband's employer is getting a bit anxious to know whether he'll be able to continue working over the next few months, but we haven't heard anything about the EEA2 yet. His employer was wondering if sending a letter to the UKBA about his employment would help the application. Does anyone have any information about whether this would be worthwhile?


----------



## amar_butt

shauns303 said:


> Thank you amar,
> 
> OK, so if I leave the Uk with my EU partner and return with her. Will i definitely need to obtain another entry clearance of could I enter on the bases that she is with me? Or even enter on a 30 day holiday visa? Then apply for the EEA2 properly? Would they question why I overstayed and didn't obtain a second family permit clearance?
> 
> Im a little concerned now


normaly, you need to obtain another entry clearance if the one you have on your passport is not valid. 
border agency officer at the airport still can give you entry if he/she wishes to and no body knows that he/she will give you entry without holding a valid entry clearance. there are examples that they gave entry to people who donot hold a valid entry clearance but they hold a valid residence permit issued by other eu member states. i dont know in your case. no body can guarantee.... thats immigration... you know.....

its batter if you dont hold a valid eea fp and you are out side uk, obtain one it will take 2-3 weeks... nobody will question you why did you over stayed last time when you apply eea 2 residence card,

hope it will help


----------



## amar_butt

Jess.L said:


> So my husband's employer is getting a bit anxious to know whether he'll be able to continue working over the next few months, but we haven't heard anything about the EEA2 yet. His employer was wondering if sending a letter to the UKBA about his employment would help the application. Does anyone have any information about whether this would be worthwhile?


ukba doesnt need his employment letter nor ni number...if your husband is non eu citizen then they need your employment letter or pay slips or your bank statement that you have enough money etc etc.

he can continue his employment unless he receives COA with no permission of work.

hope it help.


----------



## sulman

*Eea2*

hi everyone,
I found this site very useful and read almost 13 pages and didn't get bored. i found everyone here with very helpful and replies to the point.
so I do need ur useful feedback 
1. I am a non EU and a student with NO WORK status on my visa. and my wife is EU and working part time. 
we got married 2 months a ago and I put my spouse visa application EEA2 on 04 February of this month and still didnt get reply.
2. how long will it take. and will I get acknowledgement or CoA letter from UKBA or not.
3. Can I work at the moment or not , as I read family member for EU can start working without having Resident Card or Family Permit or Dont need to wait for final decision.
4. on my acknowledgement or CoA letter will state that i am eligible to work as my previous status is No Work Allowed.
I hope my points are understandable.
thanks, have a nice time


----------



## Jrge

Hi,


sulman said:


> hi everyone,
> I found this site very useful and read almost 13 pages and didn't get bored. i found everyone here with very helpful and replies to the point.
> so I do need ur useful feedback
> 1. I am a non EU and a student with NO WORK status on my visa. and my wife is EU and working part time.
> we got married 2 months a ago and I put my spouse visa application EEA2 on 04 February of this month and still didnt get reply.
> 2. how long will it take. and will I get acknowledgement or CoA letter from UKBA or not.
> 3. Can I work at the moment or not , as I read family member for EU can start working without having Resident Card or Family Permit or Dont need to wait for final decision.
> 4. on my acknowledgement or CoA letter will state that i am eligible to work as my previous status is No Work Allowed.
> I hope my points are understandable.
> thanks, have a nice time


Welcome to the Forum!

1) Like everybody else, learn to wait.
2) You might not even get one.
3) No
4) Only the EURO caseworker will determine that.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## sulman

Thank you very much for quick and to the point reply 
But here I didn't get ur one point :
May be I will not get CoA ? On UKBA website it states that if applicant haven't get CoA in several weeks than he/she can make a call to European caseworker desk to ask for ur CoA.. 
Please correct me if m wrong 
Thanks
Cheers !!


----------



## sulman

and about work i read the following page of UKBA website i tried to linked here but couldnt because i m a new member. by the way if you go to UKBA website on left the click on 
"eucitizens"and than go to 
"rightsandresponsibilites"

in which the Employment section says


If you are a national of any other EEA country or Switzerland, you will not need to apply for our permission in order to work here.

*You and your family members can:*

accept offers of work
work as an employee and/or in self-employment
set up a business
manage a company
set up a local branch of a company

You can also do all these types of work if you are studying in the UK.

*Your employer should not discriminate against you because of your nationality in terms of conditions of employment, pay or working conditions.[/B

IT doesnt say anything About FP and RC which explains family members of EEA national needs to get FP or RC in order to work..
I know that we do apply for RC for future reference if we want to switch British citizen.
but for work i dont understand these things still confusing...
can anyone help in this regard 
thanks*


----------



## Jrge

Hi,


sulman said:


> and about work i read the following page of UKBA website i tried to linked here but couldnt because i m a new member. by the way if you go to UKBA website on left the click on
> "eucitizens"and than go to
> "rightsandresponsibilites"
> 
> in which the Employment section says
> 
> 
> If you are a national of any other EEA country or Switzerland, you will not need to apply for our permission in order to work here.
> 
> *You and your family members can:*
> 
> accept offers of work
> work as an employee and/or in self-employment
> set up a business
> manage a company
> set up a local branch of a company
> 
> You can also do all these types of work if you are studying in the UK.
> 
> *Your employer should not discriminate against you because of your nationality in terms of conditions of employment, pay or working conditions.[/B
> 
> IT doesnt say anything About FP and RC which explains family members of EEA national needs to get FP or RC in order to work..
> I know that we do apply for RC for future reference if we want to switch British citizen.
> but for work i dont understand these things still confusing...
> can anyone help in this regard
> thanks*


*
In a nutshell, you don't need to have any document to work in the Union for as long as your EU-National is exercising treaty rights.

However, try to convince an employer you don't need to show documents to rightfully work in the UK.

Animo
(Cheers)*


----------



## shauns303

*me too...*



Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> In a nutshell, you don't need to have any document to work in the Union for as long as your EU-National is exercising treaty rights.
> 
> However, try to convince an employer you don't need to show documents to rightfully work in the UK.
> 
> Animo
> (Cheers)


Im also a little unsure. Everyone keeps hassling me about "if I can work legally", or even if I can stay here for this long with out further documents such as the Resident Card. My response is: "as long as my EU partner is practicing her treaty rights, and I am here under the family permit, then I have the right to remain here with her" Correct? And Work? 

My second concern is: we are flying to Italy in a few weeks, so I put off my application for the Resident Card until I get back. For they will need my passport. Now as long as I re-enter with my EU partner, we shouldn't have any problems right? The main issue I keep coming across is that my Family Permit Entry Clearance expired a while ago. Some people are taking that as my visa has expired, but that is only the expiry of which I had to enter the UK in the first place right? 

Sorry I keep coming back to this thread with the same old concerns but i have researched this and and coming to dead ends. Hoping some one here can put me at ease 

Thank you


----------



## Jess.L

I was under the impression that trying to re-enter the UK with an expired visa might raise some eyebrows at customs, but hopefully someone else has a concrete answer.


----------



## shauns303

Yeah, but i was under the impression that the Family Permit isn't really a visa as such. It is an entry clearance for a family member of an EU member. So it's not an expired visa as such right?


----------



## jazzfan_2012

Does anyone know where to find current processing times for EEA2 applications? The UKBA received my application 3 months ago tomorrow. Hoping to have approval before the end of March...


----------



## Jess.L

jazzfan_2012 said:


> Does anyone know where to find current processing times for EEA2 applications? The UKBA received my application 3 months ago tomorrow. Hoping to have approval before the end of March...


I applied in October and haven't heard back, so don't hold your breath


----------



## Jrge

Hi,

An EEA-Family Permit allows a non-EU national to the enter the UK (in this case). It also gives the holder permission to legally live and work. Once it has expired, holder isn't required to obtain another document ( called Residence Card), which "extends" their stay for up to 5 years. However, the lack of it puts a restraint on the non-EU national because, no every employer is aware of the EU regulations and most of them fear to be fined for hiring undocumented workers. Those fines are upwards 10k pounds per case.

If non-EU decides to rightfully travel outside the UK with an expired FP, upon returning and under EU regulations, they should be allowed into the country for as long as the conditions of their "dependency" remains equal to their EU national. However, immigration officers would prefer to see a valid document on their passport and/or travel document. 

As indicated before, these documents are free of charge and the lack of them only come from two reasons: 1) Entry clearance officers/Euro case workers have doubts on the application(s) 2) laziness on part of the non-EU national for no procuring the RC in a fashion manner.

If all of us, non-EU nationals, would follow the recommendation given over the phone when applying for our National Insurance Number (Nino), we would get our RC's in about 3-4 months. I applied for my RC 5 days after landing in the UK, received my COA within 2 weeks and received my RC in 3 1/2 months. Please mind those processing times have remained the same for the almost 100 people I have helped to relocate to the UK under EU regulations.

In conclusion, non-EU nationals do not need to obtain any document at all to enter, live, work, travel, etc in the UK. However, not having a legal document to show, limits their ability to carry on with their lives.

I trust the above was written without prejudice and/or bad intend.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Jess.L

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> An EEA-Family Permit allows a non-EU national to the enter the UK (in this case). It also gives the holder permission to legally live and work. Once it has expired, holder isn't required to obtain another document ( called Residence Card), which "extends" their stay for up to 5 years. However, the lack of it puts a restraint on the non-EU national because, no every employer is aware of the EU regulations and most of them fear to be fined for hiring undocumented workers. Those fines are upwards 10k pounds per case.
> (Cheers)


Is this stated anywhere on the UKBA website so that someone could show this to their employer from an official source?


----------



## Jrge

Hi,


Jess.L said:


> Is this stated anywhere on the UKBA website so that someone could show this to their employer from an official source?


1) UK Border Agency | Residence documents for non-EEA family members of EEA nationals
2) http://www.bia.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/applicationforms/eea/eea21.pdf (here read the cover page)

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Jess.L

Thanks for the links!


----------



## shauns303

Thanks Jrge for the detailed response. 
Has put a lot of things into perspective for me. 

Been a very helpful thread this one


----------



## amar_butt

hi i have a question.
i have sent my documents through royal mail one month ago for eea1 and eea2 together with all our original documents. now the question is what is the proof that i sent my original passport and other original documents. will i receive any receipt from ukba or some thing like that? pls answer.


----------



## Jrge

Hi,


amar_butt said:


> hi i have a question.
> i have sent my documents through royal mail one month ago for eea1 and eea2 together with all our original documents. now the question is what is the proof that i sent my original passport and other original documents. will i receive any receipt from ukba or some thing like that? pls answer.


At some point you might receive a Certificate of Application (COA).

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## jazzfan_2012

Question for Jrge or Joppa:

I'm moving in a couple of weeks. I'm still waiting for the decision on my case and suspect that I won't have it before I move. Shall I notify them by snail mail and/or email so that they send my pre-addressed envelope to the correct address? Do i need to send my new rental agreement?

Any advice or recommendations would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jrge

Hi,


jazzfan_2012 said:


> Question for Jrge or Joppa:
> 
> I'm moving in a couple of weeks. I'm still waiting for the decision on my case and suspect that I won't have it before I move. Shall I notify them by snail mail and/or email so that they send my pre-addressed envelope to the correct address? Do i need to send my new rental agreement?
> 
> Any advice or recommendations would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Have you received your COA? If so, send them a polite email and make reference of it. Moreover, it wouldn't hurt to have your post deliveries forward to your new address. I would even go as far as to ask the landlord to please send to you any additional post.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## jazzfan_2012

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have you received your COA? If so, send them a polite email and make reference of it. Moreover, it wouldn't hurt to have your post deliveries forward to your new address. I would even go as far as to ask the landlord to please send to you any additional post.
> 
> Animo
> (Cheers)


Hi Jrge-

Yes, I have my COA (three weeks after applying for my EEA2). I've also made the necessary address forwarding changes. 

Shall I notify them now or in the middle of the month? There is still a chance I could receive the decision before I move, 3 April will be four months 

Thanks for your input.


----------



## firas1990

Congratulations  hopefully that things will go well for you in the other steps.Actionly i am Tunisian married to a lithuanian who is working in UK.she recently back there in order to get back her previous job position. could you please help me through your succesful experience? i would like to know what are the documents you submited in your application?how long does it takes the process of your application? and in which embassy you applied? 


Kind Regards


----------



## raja.m

Hi every body,, 
Congratulations for this helpful and nice forum,,I have one question pls reply me I newly moved in uk with my family,I am an eu national but my wife and my daughter non eu national,they come with me with family permit,now i have parttime job from two weeks, and i have two pay slips,tenancy agreement,council bill,water utility bill,banc accounts,telephon bill,nhs card,nino number, etc,,,is it enough for apply for eea1 for me and eea2 for my wife and for my daughter ?my daughter is twenty years old ad she dont works and wants to study ,,,


----------



## leic24

*Eea2*

Hi there,
hope you guys can give me some advise.

I posted my EEA2 application back on 27th september 2012, received COA on 17th October but have not received my residence card or passport yet.

My COA runs out in april and I am in danger of losing my job, my employer had given me a month notice. I have contacted my mp but they say all I can do is wait, I have already missed out on family and work events to travel outside the country. I am stressed and in a constant worry of losing my job, is there anything I can do or should do. please help.


----------



## amar_butt

raja.m said:


> Hi every body,,
> Congratulations for this helpful and nice forum,,I have one question pls reply me I newly moved in uk with my family,I am an eu national but my wife and my daughter non eu national,they come with me with family permit,now i have parttime job from two weeks, and i have two pay slips,tenancy agreement,council bill,water utility bill,banc accounts,telephon bill,nhs card,nino number, etc,,,is it enough for apply for eea1 for me and eea2 for my wife and for my daughter ?my daughter is twenty years old ad she dont works and wants to study ,,,


its more than enough to apply for eeq1 and eea2. go on...... hurry up...


----------



## miryferny

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> An EEA-Family Permit allows a non-EU national to the enter the UK (in this case). It also gives the holder permission to legally live and work. Once it has expired, holder isn't required to obtain another document ( called Residence Card), which "extends" their stay for up to 5 years. However, the lack of it puts a restraint on the non-EU national because, no every employer is aware of the EU regulations and most of them fear to be fined for hiring undocumented workers. Those fines are upwards 10k pounds per case.
> 
> If non-EU decides to rightfully travel outside the UK with an expired FP, upon returning and under EU regulations, they should be allowed into the country for as long as the conditions of their "dependency" remains equal to their EU national. However, immigration officers would prefer to see a valid document on their passport and/or travel document.
> 
> As indicated before, these documents are free of charge and the lack of them only come from two reasons: 1) Entry clearance officers/Euro case workers have doubts on the application(s) 2) laziness on part of the non-EU national for no procuring the RC in a fashion manner.
> 
> *If all of us, non-EU nationals, would follow the recommendation given over the phone when applying for our National Insurance Number (Nino), *we would get our RC's in about 3-4 months. I applied for my RC 5 days after landing in the UK, received my COA within 2 weeks and received my RC in 3 1/2 months. Please mind those processing times have remained the same for the almost 100 people I have helped to relocate to the UK under EU regulations.
> 
> In conclusion, non-EU nationals do not need to obtain any document at all to enter, live, work, travel, etc in the UK. However, not having a legal document to show, limits their ability to carry on with their lives.
> 
> I trust the above was written without prejudice and/or bad intend.
> 
> Animo
> (Cheers)


Which is?


----------



## expatting

Hi all. This has been a good starting point as my unmarried partner and I begin the EEA2 (and my EEA1) application process. 

1. I am under the impression that we can just submit our entire EEA Family Permit documents with nothing added (depending on next question)

2. My girlfriend will still work remotely for her US based employer, but we are unsure for how much longer. For the sake of ease, should we include any of her employment info or claim her as self sufficient. And;

3. If we go the self sufficient route, then I just need to prove I can support both of us which isn't a problem. Also, she won't have to provide proof of health insurance (although she is insured via her current employer). So it appears that we are covered regardless of whether we claim her as worker or self sufficient. 

4. I am thinking of doing the same day EEA1 application at Croydon. I know that there is no fee (for the next couple weeks at least), but is there a fee for same day? I couldn't find anything that states a fee. 

Thanks in advance. I feel that the EEA2 should be pretty easy since the girlfriend has already received family permit...doesn't seem like there is anything different with family permit and EEA2.


----------



## Jrge

Hi,


expatting said:


> Hi all. This has been a good starting point as my unmarried partner and I begin the EEA2 (and my EEA1) application process.
> 
> 1. I am under the impression that we can just submit our entire EEA Family Permit documents with nothing added (depending on next question)
> 
> 2. My girlfriend will still work remotely for her US based employer, but we are unsure for how much longer. For the sake of ease, should we include any of her employment info or claim her as self sufficient. And;
> 
> 3. If we go the self sufficient route, then I just need to prove I can support both of us which isn't a problem. Also, she won't have to provide proof of health insurance (although she is insured via her current employer). So it appears that we are covered regardless of whether we claim her as worker or self sufficient.
> 
> 4. I am thinking of doing the same day EEA1 application at Croydon. I know that there is no fee (for the next couple weeks at least), but is there a fee for same day? I couldn't find anything that states a fee.
> 
> Thanks in advance. I feel that the EEA2 should be pretty easy since the girlfriend has already received family permit...doesn't seem like there is anything different with family permit and EEA2.


1. You might submit the same supporting documents, and this time YOU must send an evidence to be exercising treaty rights in the UK.
2. What she does is irrelevant. It's what the EU-National -sponsor- does, is what's important.
3. Read #2.
4. There isn't a fee nor a same day appointment. Those appointments are difficult to come by, and it takes about 2-3 months to get one. Sending EEA1 application via post is your easiest option.

The only difference between the FP and the Residence Card, it's that this time y'all will be without a passport for awhile.
Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Jess.L

So I've FINALLY received my EEA1 & EEA2 today, and only because I requested our passports back. 

We applied in early October and hadn't heard anything back about the application except for the COA. 

I requested our passports on Monday and we were able to get our package from Royal Mail today. I was granted the EEA1 while my husband received his EEA2.

BUT , the date on all of our documents is February 7th. So the UKBA has had our passports and documents for over a month for nothing! I don't understand why they didn't just send it all back once it was approved. It makes me wonder what would have happened if we hadn't requested our passports back!

Anyways, just wanted to share this in case others are also experiencing unusual delays with their applications.


----------



## Joppa

UKBA use different section for dispatch or a commercial organisation to handle it, hence the delay.


----------



## amar_butt

hi,
i received my COA last week, when should i hope to receive a decision of my application for eea 1 and eea2?

can i apply for driving license without original passport only on the basis of COA?

thanks for the answer in advance. 

regards,

Amar


----------



## Joppa

amar_butt said:


> hi,
> i received my COA last week, when should i hope to receive a decision of my application for eea 1 and eea2?


It varies but around 3-6 months.



> can i apply for driving license without original passport only on the basis of COA?


No. You msut send your original passport to Swansea.


----------



## brian2012

Jess.L said:


> So I've FINALLY received my EEA1 & EEA2 today, and only because I requested our passports back.


We got my wife's EEA2 back today in exactly the same circumstance. Applied January 17th, COA issued February 13th, applied for our passports back March 8th, got them back today with the visa having been issued February 22nd. Madness.


----------



## hassi123

*EEA2 (PSW to EEA2)*

Hi I am about to apply for my EEA2 and my situation is that i am on PSW and my Wife is a full time student and she is from germany. 

May i know which documents i need to supply with my Application . 
My Wife dose not work , and i work full time and we have registerd our marriage in the council.

I am confused and i want to know what i need to supply.

thanks


----------



## Jess.L

hassi123 said:


> Hi I am about to apply for my EEA2 and my situation is that i am on PSW and my Wife is a full time student and she is from germany.
> 
> May i know which documents i need to supply with my Application .
> My Wife dose not work , and i work full time and we have registerd our marriage in the council.
> 
> I am confused and i want to know what i need to supply.
> 
> thanks


all the documents you need to supply are listed on the application form

http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/applicationforms/eea/eea21.pdf


----------



## hassi123

*Help*

Well I can see there is a basic requirement, but while I was reading all the discussion in here,
I AM CONFUSED

I need to know whether I am able to get the EEA2 also what additional documents I need to add in my application. Also I want to know that my wife does not work at all and her mom sends her £300 every month, is that enough for her. Cuz I am earing around 21K .
Can you please explain all this?

Also how long will be my EEA2 cuz my wife has 2 years course left?

Thanks


----------



## hassi123

*Help!!*

Guys please i need an answer for my Question 
Jess i would like you to answer this as you are one of the best expert on this fourm ]
Thanks


----------



## cc9

It might be better if you give us more details about your situation, nationalities, countries of residence and other circumstances.
It may be difficult for someone to give you help without the finer details


----------



## hassi123

*Details*

I am Pakistani and my wife is German national we both reside in UK. she is full time student here and i am currently on PSW . I am working full time. we have registered our marriage already. 

My question here from all the expert is that my wife does not work a single hour as she is full time student doing her course at one of London's best college, she gets around £330 from her mom every month into her bank account. 

In this Circumstances what am I suppose to do if I want to apply for EEA2. I earn around 21K.

I want to know is that what are the documents required in this situation as she is just studying and I am working full time. how much time period visa will be issued to me as she got 2 years course left and she is planning to live and work here after her studies. 

So i need a solid Answer from our Expert panel

Thanks


----------



## brian2012

I'm not an "expert", but surely her being in full time education would be "exercising treaty rights", and thus you're eligable for the visa? 




> The non-EEA family members of an EEA national have a right to reside in the UK if their EEA national family member is exercising a Treaty right in one of the following ways:
> 
> • Student


So surely the normal docs including proof that she is enrolled in full time education should suffice?


----------



## hassi123

*Still want an answer*

I am Pakistani and my wife is German national we both reside in UK. she is full time student here and i am currently on PSW . I am working full time. we have registered our marriage already. 

My question here from all the expert is that my wife does not work a single hour as she is full time student doing her course at one of London's best college, she gets around £330 from her mom every month into her bank account. 

In this Circumstances what am I suppose to do if I want to apply for EEA2. I earn around 21K.

I want to know is that what are the documents required in this situation as she is just studying and I am working full time. how much time period visa will be issued to me as she got 2 years course left and she is planning to live and work here after her studies. 

So i need a solid Answer from our Expert panel

Thanks


----------



## Jess.L

hassi123 said:


> My question here from all the expert is that my wife does not work a single hour as she is full time student doing her course at one of London's best college, she gets around £330 from her mom every month into her bank account.
> 
> In this Circumstances what am I suppose to do if I want to apply for EEA2. I earn around 21K.
> 
> I want to know is that what are the documents required in this situation as she is just studying and I am working full time. how much time period visa will be issued to me as she got 2 years course left and she is planning to live and work here after her studies.
> 
> So i need a solid Answer from our Expert panel
> 
> Thanks


I applied as a student as well. 

Your wife needs to provide proof of studies. So she needs an official document from her university which shows that she is matriculated and has full-time status. I also included a document from the financial department of the university which showed that I had already paid my tuition in full.

Next, she needs to include "A bank statement or evidence of a grant or scholarship or a declaration of sufficient funds". So official bank statements which show her available funds and it's best if they date back at least 3-6 months. Ideally, since you're working, you have a joint account with both your names on it to include in the application. 

She needs to include evidence of comprehensive sickness insurance. I bought mine from Bupa and I purchased coverage for myself as well as for my husband. However, coverage for the EU National is essential. Once you have purchased this insurance, the company will send you documents detailing your coverage and you can include these in the application. 

You will also need to include relationship evidence. So marriage certificates and other documents which show the stability and durability of your relationship. 

Proof of address for the both of you will be needed as well. I included our original tenancy lease agreement and our internet bill because we hadn't received our council tax bill yet. 

Past that, you'll need to include passport sized photos, your passports and the application form of course. Remember to include all original documents. And follow the application form meticulously. It will detail everything you need to include. 

I would also recommend that your wife apply for her EEA1 while you apply for your EEA2 since the documentation is pretty much the same. 

I hope this helps!

ps: I'm not an expert. I'm just someone who has gone through the EEA2 process before.


----------



## Jess.L

Also, I forgot to mention that the EEA2 Residence Card is valid for 5 years.


----------



## Jrge

Hi,


Jess.L said:


> I applied as a student as well.......
> 
> I hope this helps!
> 
> ps: I'm not an expert. I'm just someone who has gone through the EEA2 process before.


Now you have become one expert! We just need to get somebody to help us out in the self-sufficient category.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## gairloch

I will be applying in that category either this year or the next for my EEA FP and EEA2 ...I have researched it extensively & read up on it a lot so I am familiar with the requirements. But no actual experience. Still have a few remaining questions (but don't we always?)


----------



## jazzfan_2012

Hello all-

Just a quick update on my status. Yesterday, I finally received my EEA2 (Residence Card). 

Total processing time was 3 months, 2 weeks and 2 days. 

Many thanks to all the good people on this forum who have shared their knowledge and experience with this process. It has been a HUGE help to me.

Best of luck to all future applicants!


----------



## hassi123

Hi Jess Thank you very much , I also want to know that she has Got (EHIC) but they are saying in the Application form that this is valid for students only and they have written if you wish to stay here longer (After Studies) then you need to write us in a letter your intentions. In that case would you please tell me whether I have to get her a new health insurance , she is also registered with GP here in UK and what about myself do i have to get a health insurance as well, I am paying my full tax each year since i am working. 

I really need a Strong advice on this,

Thank you guys!  for all the help I am getting here
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## shauns303

Hi, just wondering if there is any documents from the UKBA website that I could print to show the UK boarder agent when I return to the uk after a week holiday in Italy? MY EEA Family Permit Entry Clearance Visa in my passport has expired but this does not mean I cant re-enter with my EU partner. I would just like to be able to prove this with some documents... 

Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## Joppa

shauns303 said:


> Hi, just wondering if there is any documents from the UKBA website that I could print to show the UK border agent when I return to the uk after a week holiday in Italy? MY EEA Family Permit Entry Clearance Visa in my passport has expired but this does not mean I cant re-enter with my EU partner. I would just like to be able to prove this with some documents...


In the absence of valid residence card, it will be tricky. You can argue your case by showing your marriage certificate or another proof of durable relationship, your partner's job details and wage slip/bank statement, but you will be there for quite some time with uncertain outcome. Look at Border Force Manual for European cases on UKBA site.


----------



## Jrge

Hi,


shauns303 said:


> Hi, just wondering if there is any documents from the UKBA website that I could print to show the UK boarder agent when I return to the uk after a week holiday in Italy? MY EEA Family Permit Entry Clearance Visa in my passport has expired but this does not mean I cant re-enter with my EU partner. I would just like to be able to prove this with some documents...
> 
> Any suggestions? Thanks


Like Joppa has mentioned, you might be inconvenienced whilst trying to enter again. You have -however- the option and right to ask for the Code 1A stamp, which acts as an Entry Clearance.

You still will have to present supporting documents of your relationship and those of your EU National sponsor.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Kate1981

Hi all

I need some advise concerning EEA form and documents which should be sent with the application.

My husband is from EEA and we want to apply for residence card for me. I am studying here in London, I am from non EEA country and have Tier4 student visa currently. We have got married here in the UK in March 2013.

Visa adviser in my college helped me in collection of documents for the EEA2 form but I still need some advice as she is more experienced in student visas not in this specific one.

Documents list 
1. both our passports
2. my 2 passport size photoes
3. Marriage certificate
4. My husbands employment contract and payslips
5. Our bank statements

Additional documents (she advised me to attach)
6. Letter from my college showing my attendance and that I am studying there
7. Letter about my progress
8. My visa (it is separate card not inside my passport)
9. My and my husbands photos together
10. Cards each other or from friends and relatives to us
11. Our emails or texts each other

I have collected all documents (additionals as well). As I have 98% attendance and very good progress she said it might be useful.


*Do you think that I need to provided all of them or which is just required???*

She also said that our bank statements might be a reason for refusal as non of as has not any savings.
As I am studying and have no work permit, my family supports me to live and study here.
My husband has a full time job and start to work in his current workplace since October 2012 and we can attach all payslips with the application and employment contract. His 

*Do you think that our bank statements can be reason for refusal as we do not have savings???*

Many thanks


----------



## Jrge

Hi,


Kate1981 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I need some advise concerning EEA form and documents which should be sent with the application.
> 
> My husband is from EEA and we want to apply for residence card for me. I am studying here in London, I am from non EEA country and have Tier4 student visa currently. We have got married here in the UK in March 2013.
> 
> Visa adviser in my college helped me in collection of documents for the EEA2 form but I still need some advice as she is more experienced in student visas not in this specific one.
> 
> Documents list
> 1. both our passports
> 2. my 2 passport size photoes
> 3. Marriage certificate
> 4. My husbands employment contract and payslips
> 5. Our bank statements
> 
> Additional documents (she advised me to attach)
> 6. Letter from my college showing my attendance and that I am studying there
> 7. Letter about my progress
> 8. My visa (it is separate card not inside my passport)
> 9. My and my husbands photos together
> 10. Cards each other or from friends and relatives to us
> 11. Our emails or texts each other
> 
> I have collected all documents (additionals as well). As I have 98% attendance and very good progress she said it might be useful.
> 
> 
> *Do you think that I need to provided all of them or which is just required???*
> 
> She also said that our bank statements might be a reason for refusal as non of as has not any savings.
> As I am studying and have no work permit, my family supports me to live and study here.
> My husband has a full time job and start to work in his current workplace since October 2012 and we can attach all payslips with the application and employment contract. His
> 
> *Do you think that our bank statements can be reason for refusal as we do not have savings???*
> 
> Many thanks


Documents 1 thru 4 are a must, and I will replace #5 with a tenancy agreement and/or a council tax bill showing both names, yours and your partners.

Since y'all are still newlywed, it wouldn't hurt to include a picture or two of your wedding and perhaps a copy of the wedding invitation. 

Do not worry about bank statements! 

Has your partner considered applying for a Certificate of Registration? It's free, can be sent with your application and y'all already have the necessary supporting documents.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Kate1981

Thanks a lot for your help dear Jrge 

1.So you think there is no need to send them my visa and all that letters from my college??? 
It wouldn't be helpful to show that I am not overstayed my visa and help my application somehow?

2. About bank statement: in the EEA2 form for me is not very clear if it must be provided or one of these 3 <tenancy agreement, utility bill and bank statements> 
In the form it says: *Proof of residence: this can include tenancy agreements, utility bills and bank statements.*
I was thinking that my husbands bank statement could also provide an evidence that he is working here and getting paid each week. Do you think that contract and payslips are enough to show that he is exercising treaty rights???

3.I am not sure what is Certificate of registration? do we need to fill another form for that?

Thanks a lot


----------



## Kate1981

And one more thing

I am not sure about section 10.12 page 19 of the EEA2 application

It says:
Please state what ties you have with;
• The country where you were born
You should tell us about any family, friends, or other connections with that country.

Do I need to write the country where I am from and state my family members as mother-XYZ, father.... or just write down Family and friends???

Thanks again


----------



## Jrge

Hi,


Kate1981 said:


> Thanks a lot for your help dear Jrge
> 
> 1.So you think there is no need to send them my visa and all that letters from my college???
> It wouldn't be helpful to show that I am not overstayed my visa and help my application somehow?
> 
> 2. About bank statement: in the EEA2 form for me is not very clear if it must be provided or one of these 3 <tenancy agreement, utility bill and bank statements>
> In the form it says: *Proof of residence: this can include tenancy agreements, utility bills and bank statements.*
> I was thinking that my husbands bank statement could also provide an evidence that he is working here and getting paid each week. Do you think that contract and payslips are enough to show that he is exercising treaty rights???
> 
> 3.I am not sure what is Certificate of registration? do we need to fill another form for that?
> 
> Thanks a lot


1. What only matters here, it's what your EU National does. 
2. The keywords here are: can include. That's why including a copy of your tenancy agreement/council tax bill is important.
3. EU National would have to fill out Form EEA1.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Jrge

Hi,


Kate1981 said:


> And one more thing
> 
> I am not sure about section 10.12 page 19 of the EEA2 application
> 
> It says:
> Please state what ties you have with;
> • The country where you were born
> You should tell us about any family, friends, or other connections with that country.
> 
> Do I need to write the country where I am from and state my family members as mother-XYZ, father.... or just write down Family and friends???
> 
> Thanks again


It's to ensure you don't have any ties with unpleasant groups/people.

Example:
Country: Social/Family Ties:
Anywhere. Angelica - Mom

Just keep it simple.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Kate1981

Thanks a lot Jrge for your reply

It is really helpful 
Hope everything will be ok, fingers cross.

We will send EEA1 form and EEA2 form together then.

We went through of that form yesterday, Generally it is the same information and the same requirements concerning the documents. 
So what's the role of that form??? it says that it is not mandatory however it will assist in dealing with your application more efficiently if this form is used. 

Thanks a lot


----------



## Wolfman-be

Hi All,

I am getting more and more pissed off at the UKBA and their disrespect of following EU guidelines and laws.

I am a Belgian National, my wife is a Thai national.

She arrived on the 31/08/2012 in the UK on a EEA Permit. Aftyer she got her NiNo and other things sorted out we applied for a residents card on the 17th of September and the paperwork was delivered by Royal Mail on the 19th of September.

Almost 2 months later we got the COA. In the meanwhile of course her EEA Permit has expired and we are still happily waiting for a residents card or a refusal of the latter, now for more than 6 months.

Christmas visit to my family impossible since we cannot get a shengen visa for my wife since I cannot prove we are married because the UKBA has all the originals including marriage certificate. Easter visit to my family out of the question for obvious reasons.

1 Is anyone else also already waiting for more than 6 months??
2 Is it a lottery?? I see people in this thread who applied after us and already got their residents card issued to them.

Re-entry in to the UK on an expired EEA permit is a joke. Unless one has legalised copies of all the paperwork, how are you going to prove you are married since UKBA has all of the originals??

In fact I need my marriage certificate for other purposes now but as long as we get no answer we're stuck.

Things like this make me regret moving to the UK, all other countries in the EU do not keep your originals during processing, allow you to track your application, etc.

And yes the service is for free also in other EU countires (most), in fact for Belgians in Belgium married to a non EU citizen the service is free also.

Grtz,

Miguel


----------



## Jess.L

Miguel, maybe you should try requesting your passports back. I applied for EEA1 and EEA2 in October, my applications were approved in February but we did not receive them back. It was only when I requested my passport back this month that I received all of my documentation back with the visas inside. I saw that this happened to one other person on the forum. So maybe for whatever reason, yours is ready but they haven't mailed it out yet.


----------



## Wolfman-be

Jess.L said:


> Miguel, maybe you should try requesting your passports back. I applied for EEA1 and EEA2 in October, my applications were approved in February but we did not receive them back. It was only when I requested my passport back this month that I received all of my documentation back with the visas inside. I saw that this happened to one other person on the forum. So maybe for whatever reason, yours is ready but they haven't mailed it out yet.


Hi Jess,

I did request the passports back (February) since I needed mine to travel. No residents card for my wife.

So that trick doesn't help to, well at least in my case.

It's extremely frustrating this whole business and it's getting on my nerves more and more.

Miguel


----------



## amar_butt

well, 
you can write ukba an email with the reference number on your COA and ask them what has happened with your EEA 2 residence card, i hope you will get an answer.


----------



## Wolfman-be

Easyer said than done.

They do not provide an email address where you send enquiries to and the telephone number is crap.

The system just sucks, they could really take some lessons on how it is done in other countries.

By the look of things it is just a lottery. There is no real list, just ad random applications are processed when comparing the different processing times I did read in this thread.

If all else fails I will just file a complaint because that is the only email address available on the UKBA site.

Regards,

Miguel


----------



## Jess.L

It sounds like your options are either to:

1. Keep calling the phone number until you get through. 

2. Try emailing [email protected] stating that it's been more than 6 months. 

3. Make a complaint. UK Border Agency | Making a complaint to the UK Border Agency


----------



## shauns303

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> Like Joppa has mentioned, you might be inconvenienced whilst trying to enter again. You have -however- the option and right to ask for the Code 1A stamp, which acts as an Entry Clearance.
> 
> You still will have to present supporting documents of your relationship and those of your EU National sponsor.
> 
> Animo
> (Cheers)


Hi, thank you for replying. I understand the difficulties I may have, but I didn't really have a choice but to play it this way. I am Entering the Uk (gatwick) tomorrow evening. I have all the documents I could find regarding our past visa's and family permits. And I also have my EEA2 Application filled out and ready to send off. 

Would any one suggest that I would be better off going through the non EU section and just ask for a 90 day holiday/visitor visa, to save all the effort of convincing my way through? 
I will be travelling with my eu partner on the night.


----------



## miryferny

Hi everybody jusy a quick question....is it possible to obtain the NiNo with the 6 month EEA Family Permit?
Thanks :*


----------



## Jrge

Hi,


miryferny said:


> Hi everybody jusy a quick question....is it possible to obtain the NiNo with the 6 month EEA Family Permit?
> Thanks :*


Yes.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## leic24

Morning All,

I posted a query earlier but got no reply, its on page 14 of this thread.

I applied for EEA2 in september 2012, its been 6 months now, I have received a COA but nothing further, I had to request my partners documents back as he needed to travel to France, My employers have given me final notice if i dont provide any documetation by the 
15th april I will lose my job. 

I have tried ringing them but they do not provide any help. I have missed out on family occasions, very stressed and confused what to do next. please help


----------



## Jrge

Hi,


leic24 said:


> Morning All,
> 
> I posted a query earlier but got no reply, its on page 14 of this thread.
> 
> I applied for EEA2 in september 2012, its been 6 months now, I have received a COA but nothing further, I had to request my partners documents back as he needed to travel to France, My employers have given me final notice if i dont provide any documetation by the
> 15th april I will lose my job.
> 
> I have tried ringing them but they do not provide any help. I have missed out on family occasions, very stressed and confused what to do next. please help


If your application has exceeded the 6 month time frame, please ask your EU-National sponsor to contact the EURO desk in Liverpool and demand a resolution to your case. Your sponsor needs to make them aware that your job is at risk due to their delay.

In addition to that, print this: UK Border Agency | Residence documents for non-EEA family members of EEA nationals and show it to your employer. I would also include a copy of the letter/email your spouse sends to UKBA.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Wolfman-be

As suggested I did send an email to: [email protected]

Text: 

Dear,

I understand that you do not give progress on visa and other applications.

However we applied for a residents card for my wife on September 19th 2012 (Royal mail proof of reception of application and supporting documents),

The Certificate Of Application was received on the 17th of October 2012 and we have been patient ever since.

We asked for our passports back since I needed my passport to travel for work and we received the passports back on the 10th of January after requesting them.

We are now April 2013 and the 6 month period for a decision (positive or negative) has expired and we are still without news with regard to the status of the residents card application for my wife Supadtra ***** (Thai national). 

We already missed out on Christmas and Easter with my family due to the fact that we cannot apply for a Shengen visa since you have all the original documents including marriage license which we need to apply for such a type of visa at the Belgian embassy and did not receive a residents card (which allows free travel within the EU zone) for my wife as of yet.

If possible could you please advise with regard to the status of our application since after waiting for more than 6 months we would like to know where we stand.

Kind regards,

Miguel and Supadtra ****

Reply received:

Text:

Dear Mr & Mrs Brams,



I apologise for the delay in dealing with your application. The application will now be given our urgent attention and we hope to notify you of our decision in the next 14 days.



Yours sincerely,



Gillian *****

Senior Caseworker

So now we wait again for another 14 days.

However I think my previous statement of it being a lottery, who gets helped / processed first still holds.

Let's hope for the good and within 14 days we get an answer (hopefullly positive) :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:.

Regards,

Miguel


----------



## miryferny

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Animo
> (Cheers)


Thanks Animo  but I'm not sure if they can garantee it without my passport (with FP in it) as I'm looking forward to apply for the RC next week :S


----------



## Jrge

Hi,


miryferny said:


> Thanks Animo  but I'm not sure if they can garantee it without my passport (with FP in it) as I'm looking forward to apply for the RC next week :S


You only need a copy of your Family Permit, and a copy of the bio page of your passport.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## miryferny

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> You only need a copy of your Family Permit, and a copy of the bio page of your passport.
> 
> Animo
> (Cheers)


wow that is a real big relief :O thank you very very much!


----------



## shauns303

HI everyone. 

So I re entered the Uk with an expired Family Permit Visa. Though i do not recommend this. 
Basically it came down to the fact that there is a grey area on what happens in the situation of leaving the UK after your family permit is expired and before you get the EEA2 residence card. I was held for about 30 mins while they were "checking" my rights etc. In the end they actually didn't know as much as one would think a boarder agent should. After seeing our Family Permit Application, the EEA2 application filled out and proof of my EU partners employment and our tenancy contract, they were fine. 

Here is an interesting read on a simular situation and our rights: https://www.whatdotheyknow.com/request/eea2_applicant_wanting_to_leave

But as I said I wouldn't recommend it. Definitely Do your EEA2 residence card while your 6 mouth FAmily Permit Clearance is still valid and don't leave the UK till you have confirmed certificate. I knew I was very lazy with my approach and do regret this. But due to some difficult circumstances, i didnt really have a choice but to play it this way... Please learn from my mistake. 

I am know sending off my EEA2 application this week. Just making final adjustments and finding any last suggestions of supporting documents to include. 

Last few Questions: 
I am including the documents i sent with the EEA Family Permit Application as proof of our relationship length etc: but they kept photos for some reason. Is it necessary to organise a folder of prooving the relationship again with photos etc? I have everything else I sent them. Rental contracts, joint bank accounts etc... And I will be including current tenancy contracts with council tax bills. Will this all be enough to prove the relationship has been strong for 4 years and still is, for we are un-married... 
I assume it does not matter as much in the application for we already have proven this in the Family Permit. 

Thank you all for all the input and help. This thread has helped many make sure they can remain with their loved ones


----------



## amar_butt

hi,

thank you everyone for your support all the way into my case. Now i have a situation and i need your guideance/advice.

1) my wife has id card and she needs to travel to her country for one week can she travel on id card and come back again on id card into uk? or i should ask ukba to send her passport back that is attached with my documents for EEA2 application?


2) will it be ok if i request my passport from ukba as i need to apply for driving license and after i get my driving license should i send them back my passport? will this action delay my application for eea 2

3) my wife is not working right now, will it have any negative impact of my eea2 application?


my wife is going to apply for child benefits and working tax credit, what affect will it have on my application. 

PS. i have already received COA.

thanks in advance for the answers.

regards,

Amar


----------



## Ukbasting

elena schvenko said:


> yes it is a lottery i entered uk with my british husband using freedom of movement i entered uk with no family permit or visa,the people at the border told me to apply for eea2 resident card which i did,i was refused appealed left the country used same rules to reenter went to tribunal hearing and the border agency said they messed up my application and withdrew refusal letter i am now in limbo again they are a shambles which is the word from the horses mouth so to speak.


Why did you have to leave the country? 

Was it this serious & what was the refusal about. 

I guess we just have to team up against this brutality of UKBA simply refusing applications. 

I have all the sympathy with you. 

Please tell us now have you got your EEA2 or still pending.

Thanks.


----------



## Jrge

Hi,


shauns303 said:


> HI everyone.
> 
> So I re entered the Uk with an expired Family Permit Visa. Though i do not recommend this.
> Basically it came down to the fact that there is a grey area on what happens in the situation of leaving the UK after your family permit is expired and before you get the EEA2 residence card. I was held for about 30 mins while they were "checking" my rights etc. In the end they actually didn't know as much as one would think a boarder agent should. After seeing our Family Permit Application, the EEA2 application filled out and proof of my EU partners employment and our tenancy contract, they were fine.
> 
> Here is an interesting read on a simular situation and our rights: https://www.whatdotheyknow.com/request/eea2_applicant_wanting_to_leave
> 
> But as I said I wouldn't recommend it. Definitely Do your EEA2 residence card while your 6 mouth FAmily Permit Clearance is still valid and don't leave the UK till you have confirmed certificate. I knew I was very lazy with my approach and do regret this. But due to some difficult circumstances, i didnt really have a choice but to play it this way... Please learn from my mistake.
> 
> I am know sending off my EEA2 application this week. Just making final adjustments and finding any last suggestions of supporting documents to include.
> 
> Last few Questions:
> I am including the documents i sent with the EEA Family Permit Application as proof of our relationship length etc: but they kept photos for some reason. Is it necessary to organise a folder of prooving the relationship again with photos etc? I have everything else I sent them. Rental contracts, joint bank accounts etc... And I will be including current tenancy contracts with council tax bills. Will this all be enough to prove the relationship has been strong for 4 years and still is, for we are un-married...
> I assume it does not matter as much in the application for we already have proven this in the Family Permit.
> 
> Thank you all for all the input and help. This thread has helped many make sure they can remain with their loved ones


Whilst isn't necessary to provide more photos, I trust you have all necessary supporting documents to apply for your Residence Card. 

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Jrge

Hi,


amar_butt said:


> hi,
> 
> thank you everyone for your support all the way into my case. Now i have a situation and i need your guideance/advice.
> 
> 1) my wife has id card and she needs to travel to her country for one week can she travel on id card and come back again on id card into uk? or i should ask ukba to send her passport back that is attached with my documents for EEA2 application?
> 
> 
> 2) will it be ok if i request my passport from ukba as i need to apply for driving license and after i get my driving license should i send them back my passport? will this action delay my application for eea 2
> 
> 3) my wife is not working right now, will it have any negative impact of my eea2 application?
> 
> 
> 4) my wife is going to apply for child benefits and working tax credit, what affect will it have on my application.
> 
> PS. i have already received COA.
> 
> thanks in advance for the answers.
> 
> regards,
> 
> Amar


1. She can travel with her ID Card.
2. How can you apply for a driving license when you haven't lived in the UK more than 6 months?
3. There is a good change it might affect negatively your application.
4. No.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## shauns303

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> Whilst isn't necessary to provide more photos, I trust you have all necessary supporting documents to apply for your Residence Card.
> 
> Animo
> (Cheers)


I will providing both our passports, National Insurance Cards, Rental Contract, Joint Bank Account, Work Contracts and Pay slips and Council Tax Bill to prove our current status. 

I will also include the documents I used to prove our relationship for the Family Permit Visa Application (minus the photos). Will all this be sufficient in your opinion? I also provided a cover letter from both us last time, so would that be a good idea this time? To verbally explain our situation...

Thanks again for quick reply


----------



## majd

hello 

I have the same issue, my husband is German and I'm Jordanian .... and we got our COP just a day before you did "16th of OCT 2012" but we applied through an Official immigration office ... which didn't make any difference of it cause im online asking for help .

I'm pregnant in my last 3 months and its my last chance to visit my family ... can i ask for my passport to visit Jordan and get back "would they let me get back after few weeks with COP i have?" 

i will send them an email today as you did ... but if i get the same reply as you, another 14 days might means a month until you get your passport back ... any insight/ advice would help.

Thanks a lot


----------



## Andronik

*Hi,*

My wife came to the UK with a Family permit and then applied for Residence Card.
Today we got our documents back with a refusal because banks statements were not originals (my bank sends only online statements) and my signature on the businesses premises contract is different to the one on my passport.

On the UKBA website they state that if you get a refusal the best solution is to make a new application.

My wife's Family Permit has expired. Can we reapply or she ll have to go back to Belarus and make a new FP?
Also my passport expires on June, is it ok if it's still valid when they receive or it will have to be valid till the end of the 6 month period?

Thanks


----------



## Jrge

Hi,


Andronik said:


> My wife came to the UK with a Family permit and then applied for Residence Card.
> Today we got our documents back with a refusal because banks statements were not originals (my bank sends only online statements) and my signature on the businesses premises contract is different to the one on my passport.
> 
> On the UKBA website they state that if you get a refusal the best solution is to make a new application.
> 
> My wife's Family Permit has expired. Can we reapply or she ll have to go back to Belarus and make a new FP?
> Also my passport expires on June, is it ok if it's still valid when they receive or it will have to be valid till the end of the 6 month period?
> 
> Thanks


Are you sponsoring your spouse on a self-sufficient basis? If so, original/bank certified statements are a must.

There's no need to leave the UK, and you should try to get a new passport.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Andronik

Thank you
That's good news. So I can just reapply even if FP has expired?
I ll go to the bank and get certified statements this time.
I think I can apply with my national ID instead of passport so I might do that.

Thanks again
Thanasis


----------



## shauns303

Andronik said:


> Thank you
> That's good news. So I can just reapply even if FP has expired?
> I ll go to the bank and get certified statements this time.
> I think I can apply with my national ID instead of passport so I might do that.
> 
> Thanks again
> Thanasis


Yes, I think you can apply even if your fp has expired. Just dont leave the uk in the mean time. I left and had a hard time getting back in


----------



## majd

*7 months already*

Hello Everyone,

I'm Jordanian and my husband is German ... I'm already in UK and we applied for EEA2 through immigration adviser, my application been submitted in Sept 20th 2012 and i have got my COA in 16th of October 2012, its been 7 months and so far we didn't get any reply.

When i cam to UK, I had a normal visit visa, then i submitted my paper and didn't leave the UK since then.

Now I need urgently to travel in the coming 2 weeks as i'm in the last phase of my 
pregnancy and i need to be with my family.

My questions,

Is there a way to escalate and get a better response from the UK Boarder Agency... whenever i call they just say its under processing... they are a month overdue!

If i requested my passport, would that effect my application or slow the process? would i be able to re-enter the Uk? esp. that the visit visa i had is already got expired couple of months ago.

I appreciate any help or Guidance over this.


----------



## majd

*7 months already for EEA2*

hello I posted my case 3 days ago ... can anyone has similar case to advice.

Thanks alot


----------



## Jess.L

To quote Animo,



Jrge said:


> If your application has exceeded the 6 month time frame, please ask your EU-National sponsor to contact the EURO desk in Liverpool and demand a resolution to your case.


Get your spouse to make your situation clear and emphasize that you need your passports urgently. Hopefully it works out for you!


----------



## miryferny

I dont have council bill tax :S since we are living with our aunt in her house with a teneny agrrement..is it going to be enough? 
Thanks


----------



## Jess.L

I didn't have my council tax bill before applying. Instead, I submitted originals of my tenancy agreement and other pieces of mail with our names and address. That worked out fine for me.


----------



## miryferny

Thanks Jess )))


----------



## Ukbasting

Jess.L said:


> I didn't have my council tax bill before applying. Instead, I submitted originals of my tenancy agreement and other pieces of mail with our names and address. That worked out fine for me.


What was your time line. How long did it take you to get your EEA2. 

Please share the time line. 

Thank you


----------



## Jess.L

Here's my timeline:

Country applying from: UK
Type of visa applied for: EEA1 and EEA2
Date application submitted: Sent with Royal Mail on October 10, 2012
Date documentation was received by UKBA: October 11, 2012
Office location processing your visa: Liverpool
Projected timeline given: 6 months
Visa issue date: February 7, 2013
Date your visa was received: March 18, 2013


----------



## Andronik

Hi,

Just a quick question. 
To apply for EEA1 and EEA2 together, we just fill both applications and send them together with passports, photos and documents in one envelope?
I m just asking as both applications need the same documents

Thanks


----------



## Jess.L

Yep! Send both applications with all the required documentation together in one package. And on the package address write both EEA1 and EEA2:

UK Border Agency
European Applications EEA1 & EEA2
PO Box 306
Dept 110
Liverpool
L2 0QN


----------



## amar_butt

Andronik said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just a quick question.
> To apply for EEA1 and EEA2 together, we just fill both applications and send them together with passports, photos and documents in one envelope?
> I m just asking as both applications need the same documents
> 
> Thanks


yes, you should do that and send both application to EEA1 department. this is how i did.
best of luck


----------



## miryferny

amar_butt said:


> yes, you should do that and send both application to EEA1 department. this is how i did.
> best of luck


And what if I want to ask back Non Eu's Passport? I ve to send envelope to that as well?


----------



## Andronik

Thanks guys you are the best!


----------



## Jess.L

miryferny said:


> And what if I want to ask back Non Eu's Passport? I ve to send envelope to that as well?


I would recommend including a pre-paid tracked envelope with your package so that it's easier for the UKBA to send the passport back.


----------



## Andronik

What options would you recommend for envelopes?
Paper ones are a bit small to fit 2 applications together with all documents and prepaid return envelope.
Maybe those postage sealed plastic bags are better?


----------



## Jess.L

Definitely a bag from Royal Mail or one of those large padded envelopes.


----------



## Ukbasting

Andronik said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just a quick question.
> To apply for EEA1 and EEA2 together, we just fill both applications and send them together with passports, photos and documents in one envelope?
> I m just asking as both applications need the same documents
> 
> Thanks


The main application is the EEA1. If you get that right then it's a smooth way to get EEA2. 

1. Yes there is issue if you send the both applications in a same envelope to Liverpool. 
2. Make you you have enough evidence to establish that the person applying for EEA1 is making it clear that he or she is exercising treaty rights. 
3. There is a list of documents needed for which ever way the applicat is exercising their treaty rights. 
4. Most of your documents are going to be the same documents except of the EEA1's employment. 

Good luck with your application. 

Keep us informed. 

My application is over 6 months now I hope you get yours soon. 

Thank you.


----------



## Ukbasting

Ukbasting said:


> The main application is the EEA1. If you get that right then it's a smooth way to get EEA2.
> 
> 1. Yes there is issue if you send the both applications in a same envelope to Liverpool.
> 2. Make you you have enough evidence to establish that the person applying for EEA1 is making it clear that he or she is exercising treaty rights.
> 3. There is a list of documents needed for which ever way the applicat is exercising their treaty rights.
> 4. Most of your documents are going to be the same documents except of the EEA1's employment.
> 
> Good luck with your application.
> 
> Keep us informed.
> 
> My application is over 6 months now I hope you get yours soon.
> 
> Thank you.


Correction 

1. There is no issue. 
2. Make sure that you .......

Sorry I use a phone to visit this website so some times is acts in a wierd way. 

My appologies. 

Thank you.


----------



## miryferny

Jess.L said:


> I would recommend including a pre-paid tracked envelope with your package so that it's easier for the UKBA to send the passport back.


Thanks Jess. sorry for bothering you guys with all these questions.


----------



## amar_butt

hi every one,

thanks to every body, senior and junior expats for your help, support through out my case from eea family permit to eea 2 residence card.

I am happy to inform you all that today i got my EEA 2 residence card and eea1 card form my wife. we were surprised to receive a very quick response. I applied 13 of February and today i receive both residence cards. I dont know if this is luck or proper paper work.......

thank you very very much to every one who answered and guided me all the way.

God Bless you.

regards,

Amar


----------



## Jrge

Hi,


amar_butt said:


> hi every one,
> 
> thanks to every body, senior and junior expats for your help, support through out my case from eea family permit to eea 2 residence card.
> 
> I am happy to inform you all that today i got my EEA 2 residence card and eea1 card form my wife. we were surprised to receive a very quick response. I applied 13 of February and today i receive both residence cards. I dont know if this is luck or proper paper work.......
> 
> thank you very very much to every one who answered and guided me all the way.
> 
> God Bless you.
> 
> regards,
> 
> Amar


I trust you had included necessary supporting documents, and the fact you had lived in another State with your spouse, showed you are in a real relationship. However and considering your recent circumstances, I am rather surprise with this quick response.

Regardless of that: Welcome Home! Enjoy the UK.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Ukbasting

amar_butt said:


> hi every one,
> 
> thanks to every body, senior and junior expats for your help, support through out my case from eea family permit to eea 2 residence card.
> 
> I am happy to inform you all that today i got my EEA 2 residence card and eea1 card form my wife. we were surprised to receive a very quick response. I applied 13 of February and today i receive both residence cards. I dont know if this is luck or proper paper work.......
> 
> thank you very very much to every one who answered and guided me all the way.
> 
> God Bless you.
> 
> regards,
> 
> Amar



Dear Amar, 

Salam o Aliqum, 

It is good to hear a good news after reading so much depresing news every day of the EEA1 & EEA2 being delayed everyday. 

Can i ask what documents did you provide & what route did you apply with. eg employed or self employed. 

Once again good to know someone got it. By the way we have been waiting for more than 7 months now after previously being refused once. 

Welcome to Britain.


----------



## amar_butt

Ukbasting said:


> Dear Amar,
> 
> Salam o Aliqum,
> 
> It is good to hear a good news after reading so much depresing news every day of the EEA1 & EEA2 being delayed everyday.
> 
> Can i ask what documents did you provide & what route did you apply with. eg employed or self employed.
> 
> Once again good to know someone got it. By the way we have been waiting for more than 7 months now after previously being refused once.
> 
> Welcome to Britain.


Wa-Aalaikumus-Salam,

I provided exectly the documents as required nothing less nothing more except copy opf my residence card from cyprus, Estonia and copy of the document showing my name registered with my kids and wife in estonian population register.

i used employed route.

documents i provided are;

application form eea1 and eea2 dully filled
2 original passports (only eea2 application)
photos with name and signature on the back and separately enveloped and attached with application forms (eea 1 and eea 2)
2 sets of pay slips of my wife attached with both application
a letter for eea 1 application from my wife stating that her passport is attached with my documents 
bank statements as proof of address 
copy of residence card from cyprus and estonia
copy of population register in estonia
2 royal mail self addressed envelopes with both application
both application seperately enveloped with address on it of ukba
both applications sent to eea1 department in one royal mail envelope

thats all i sent.

best of luck!!!!!

regards,

Amar


----------



## PinkOrange

amar_butt said:


> Wa-Aalaikumus-Salam,
> 
> I provided exectly the documents as required nothing less nothing more except copy opf my residence card from cyprus, Estonia and copy of the document showing my name registered with my kids and wife in estonian population register.
> 
> i used employed route.
> 
> documents i provided are;
> 
> application form eea1 and eea2 dully filled
> 2 original passports (only eea2 application)
> photos with name and signature on the back and separately enveloped and attached with application forms (eea 1 and eea 2)
> 2 sets of pay slips of my wife attached with both application
> a letter for eea 1 application from my wife stating that her passport is attached with my documents
> bank statements as proof of address
> copy of residence card from cyprus and estonia
> copy of population register in estonia
> 2 royal mail self addressed envelopes with both application
> both application seperately enveloped with address on it of ukba
> both applications sent to eea1 department in one royal mail envelope
> 
> thats all i sent.
> 
> best of luck!!!!!
> 
> regards,
> 
> Amar


Hey congrats Amar, 

We have been waiting for last seven months. 

You must be very lucky man. Me & my husband have been waiting over 6 months now. 

Welcome to England & hope you live a happy life. 

Bye


----------



## amar_butt

PinkOrange said:


> Hey congrats Amar,
> 
> We have been waiting for last seven months.
> 
> You must be very lucky man. Me & my husband have been waiting over 6 months now.
> 
> Welcome to England & hope you live a happy life.
> 
> Bye



thanks pink orange. hope u will get also soon.

i forgot to mention that i attached my marriage certificate too.

regards,

amar


----------



## miryferny

amar_butt said:


> thanks pink orange. hope u will get also soon.
> 
> i forgot to mention that i attached my marriage certificate too.
> 
> regards,
> 
> amar


Hi Amar Congrats and I'm really happy that you obtained it real soon ) :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: Thanks for helping me with my EEA2 as well...
I just wanted to ask if I can put both applications in the same envelope?


----------



## amar_butt

miryferny said:


> Hi Amar Congrats and I'm really happy that you obtained it real soon ) :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: Thanks for helping me with my EEA2 as well...
> I just wanted to ask if I can put both applications in the same envelope?


thanks miryferny.

yes you can do so. you should make 2 seperate sets for eea1 and eea2 put them in 2 different envelopes, write on them eea1 application and eea2 application and then put both envelopes in one royal mail special delivery envelope and send to ukba eea 1 application department. this is how i did. i dont know may be some senior expat can give you other advice.

best of luck.

hope you all get your answers/residence cards soon.

regards, 
Amar


----------



## amar_butt

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> I trust you had included necessary supporting documents, and the fact you had lived in another State with your spouse, showed you are in a real relationship. However and considering your recent circumstances, I am rather surprise with this quick response.
> 
> Regardless of that: Welcome Home! Enjoy the UK.
> 
> Animo
> (Cheers)


hi jrge,

without help of you seniors, it would be impossible to get all the things done in time. thank you all very much.

God Bless you.

regards,

Amar


----------



## miryferny

amar_butt said:


> thanks miryferny.
> 
> yes you can do so. you should make 2 seperate sets for eea1 and eea2 put them in 2 different envelopes, write on them eea1 application and eea2 application and then put both envelopes in one royal mail special delivery envelope and send to ukba eea 1 application department. this is how i did. i dont know may be some senior expat can give you other advice.
> 
> best of luck.
> 
> hope you all get your answers/residence cards soon.
> 
> regards,
> Amar


Thnx Amar..so was it free of charge? I saw on the application that EEA's can be posted free of charge


----------



## PinkOrange

6 months 14 days and still waiting. 

What do you say shall I contact Rob to get an update on my application. 

What do you say. What shall I do.


----------



## amar_butt

miryferny said:


> Thnx Amar..so was it free of charge? I saw on the application that EEA's can be posted free of charge


there is no application fee but u have to pay for postage. this is how i did.


----------



## miryferny

amar_butt said:


> there is no application fee but u have to pay for postage. this is how i did.


Great Thnx ))


----------



## PinkOrange

miryferny said:


> Great Thnx ))


Recently they have started charging £55 so check & make sure if the payment has to be made.


----------



## miryferny

PinkOrange said:


> Recently they have started charging £55 so check & make sure if the payment has to be made.


where did you read that? :O


----------



## PinkOrange

miryferny said:


> where did you read that? :O


I read that online. If you google & see they proposed to charge applications made after 08 April for EEA 1 & EEA2. 

Just try to google it I am sure you will find it. 

I'll also try to leave you a link here. 

FYI: my application made in early oct has still not arrived.


----------



## Stv_march

Hello everyone,

We have now prepared almost all the documents to apply for the visa under unmarried partner section.

We are unmarried partner and lived most of the time in a flatshare without any bill payment and a proper tenancy/lodging contract covering 2 years period, we have only letters from universities, nhs and bank statements to prove that we lived in the same house. The question is that shall we put all the bank statements covering more than 3 years into the visa application? They are almost 250 pages for both of us, but at least they show all the places we lived in. Should we just put couple of bank statements in each address and note that if it is required we could provide all of the statements?

And also how shall we put all supporting documents together, just with a staples or plastic folders or ringbinder folders? Is there any guideline for structuring the supporting documents?


Thanks in advance for your replies.


----------



## miryferny

PinkOrange said:


> I read that online. If you google & see they proposed to charge applications made after 08 April for EEA 1 & EEA2.
> 
> There is a whole blog on it too on imigrationboard.com
> 
> Just try to google it I am sure you will find it.
> 
> I'll also try to leave you a link here.
> 
> FYI: my application made in early oct has still not arrived.


hmmmmmmmm there's no news which says it is approved..... is there a number to call directly ukba to ask about this?


----------



## miryferny

PinkOrange said:


> I read that online. If you google & see they proposed to charge applications made after 08 April for EEA 1 & EEA2.
> 
> Just try to google it I am sure you will find it.
> 
> I'll also try to leave you a link here.
> 
> FYI: my application made in early oct has still not arrived.


They just confirmed that there's no fee for the moment  and I just posted my applications with pp...Now the Waiting begins... :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## amar_butt

miryferny said:


> They just confirmed that there's no fee for the moment  and I just posted my applications with pp...Now the Waiting begins... :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


best of luck...


----------



## Joppa

I seem to remember the proposed charge to EEA applications is subject to EU approval or something?


----------



## PinkOrange

miryferny said:


> They just confirmed that there's no fee for the moment  and I just posted my applications with pp...Now the Waiting begins... :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Lovely, 

Good luck with that. 

May I ask which way did you apply with eg. Employed or self employed or self sufficient or job seekers. 

I hope you fall under the march applicants quick service. 

Good luck any way


----------



## miryferny

PinkOrange said:


> Lovely,
> 
> Good luck with that.
> 
> May I ask which way did you apply with eg. Employed or self employed or self sufficient or job seekers.
> 
> I hope you fall under the march applicants quick service.
> 
> Good luck any way


I applied under Employed ) yes I hope so!!! Fingers crossed


----------



## PinkOrange

miryferny said:


> I applied under Employed ) yes I hope so!!! Fingers crossed


Did you also provide the following. 

1. Bills in your name & your partners 
2. Council tax papers with proof of payment. 
3. Pay slips (how many did you send)
4. Is the payment method bacs as UKBA doesn't like any other way of payment. 
5. Is your employer a well know employer UKBA doesnt like small employers. 
6. Specially I hope your partner is not working in the same company are you are. I have seen many people with the same situation getting interview calls & application is kept in a pillow of uncle Ben who sleeps for 6 months. 

I hope you get the visa eqrlier. 

We submitted in Oct 2012. 
Still waiting after interview & home visit by UKBA.


----------



## miryferny

PinkOrange said:


> Did you also provide the following.
> 
> 1. Bills in your name & your partners
> 2. Council tax papers with proof of payment.
> 3. Pay slips (how many did you send)
> 4. Is the payment method bacs as UKBA doesn't like any other way of payment.
> 5. Is your employer a well know employer UKBA doesnt like small employers.
> 6. Specially I hope your partner is not working in the same company are you are. I have seen many people with the same situation getting interview calls & application is kept in a pillow of uncle Ben who sleeps for 6 months.
> 
> I hope you get the visa eqrlier.
> 
> We submitted in Oct 2012.
> Still waiting after interview & home visit by UKBA.


1.no we sent them our bank statements with address in it
2.no just tenancy agreement with both names on it
3.5 recent payslips (include april)
4.what payment? 
5.yes he knows about UKBA and I already told him about a possible call from HO
6.No we don't 
I have sent some of our wediing photos + vacation photos as well 

what about your situation Pinky? By the way I didn't know that they we re doing home visits :SSS


----------



## miryferny

My Royal Mail parcel was signed by a certain "NASH" ...wonder who is he..


----------



## Joppa

UKBA employee in the mailing room?


----------



## hassi123

I am Pakistani and my wife is German national we both reside in UK. she is full time student here and i am currently on PSW . I am working full time. we have registered our marriage already. 

My question here from all the expert is that my wife does not work a single hour as she is full time student doing her course at one of London's best college, she gets around £330 from her mom every month into her bank account. 

In this Circumstances what am I suppose to do if I want to apply for EEA2. I earn around 21K.

I want to know is that what are the documents required in this situation as she is just studying and I am working full time. how much time period visa will be issued to me as she got 2 years course left and she is planning to live and work here after her studies. 

So i need a solid Answer from our Expert panel

Thanks


----------



## Jrge

Hi,


hassi123 said:


> I am Pakistani and my wife is German national we both reside in UK. she is full time student here and i am currently on PSW . I am working full time. we have registered our marriage already.
> 
> My question here from all the expert is that my wife does not work a single hour as she is full time student doing her course at one of London's best college, she gets around £330 from her mom every month into her bank account.
> 
> In this Circumstances what am I suppose to do if I want to apply for EEA2. I earn around 21K.
> 
> I want to know is that what are the documents required in this situation as she is just studying and I am working full time. how much time period visa will be issued to me as she got 2 years course left and she is planning to live and work here after her studies.
> 
> So i need a solid Answer from our Expert panel
> 
> Thanks


You have two options:

1) She can sponsor you as student, for which you have to send evidence of having sufficient funds and comprehensive sickness insurance (CSI)

2) She can sponsor you as self-sufficient by using your wages as indirect source of income. Still you are required to obtain CSI.

If granted, you will obtain a 5 year Residence Card.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## miryferny

I reacently recieved my COA and I saw that my surname is wrong on the letter...On the Bio page of my passport 5 years ago there have been an error since I have 3 names they put one of my names insted the surname...but on the Corrections and Observations page there is shown my correct Surname... 
when I applied for EEA2 I ve already mention them to see the corrections page.... 

what do you advice me guys?? Do you think I should mail or call them and mention them again about it? Since they wronged it on my COA I'm afraid that they are going to issue the RC with wrong surname.....


----------



## confused1

*help jrge*



Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> You need to include yours and your wife's bank statement to show proof of residence. The fact that you and your wife are staying with your brother, free of charge, doesn't mean anything. It would only show proof of residence.
> 
> Animo
> (Cheers)


hi jrge how are you? last time you help me for my eea fp and now im disturbing you agian for my EEA2 application im in a bit of trouble with the documents im thinking to send.

my EU wife is working and im here in UK since 5th march 2013 on a 6 month FP. i just started work and didn't got any payslips yet but i got bank statements from 2 months at a same address as my wife. and we are sharing that property so we don't even have any bills on our names and no tenancy agreement. 
so im gona send 
1 my passport 
2 my EU wife passport or ID 
3 her pay slips and bank statements 
4 my bank statement 
5 mine and her national insurance number 
6 our original marriage certificate and pictures fo marriage 
is it enough or we must need bills or tenancy agreement 
thanks in advance


----------



## Jrge

Hi,


confused1 said:


> hi jrge how are you? last time you help me for my eea fp and now im disturbing (BOTHERING) you agian for my EEA2 application im in a bit of trouble with the documents im thinking to send.
> 
> my EU wife is working and im here in UK since 5th march 2013 on a 6 month FP. i just started work and didn't got any payslips yet but i got bank statements from 2 months at a same address as my wife. and we are sharing that property so we don't even have any bills on our names and no tenancy agreement.
> so im gona send
> 1 my passport
> 2 my EU wife passport or ID
> 3 her pay slips and bank statements
> 4 my bank statement
> 5 mine and her national insurance number **NO**
> 6 our original marriage certificate
> 7 pictures fo marriage **NO**
> 8 *Photographs as per requirements.*
> 
> is it enough or we must need bills or tenancy agreement
> thanks in advance


It would be helpful if your spouse applies for a Residence Certificate (EEA1). As for the supporting documents, I trust they will suffice.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## confused1

*hi*



Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> It would be helpful if your spouse applies for a Residence Certificate (EEA1). As for the supporting documents, I trust they will suffice.
> 
> Animo
> (Cheers)


but she already got ILR 1 year ago.


----------



## shauns303

brian2012 said:


> We got my wife's EEA2 back today in exactly the same circumstance. Applied January 17th, COA issued February 13th, applied for our passports back March 8th, got them back today with the visa having been issued February 22nd. Madness.


Hi, how did you request for your passports back? Mine has been about 4 months and would like to request it back.. How can I do this? They asked me not to in a letter they sent me. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Kate1981

Hi Dear Jrge

Last time you helped me with documents that I need to attach with my EEA2 form.

But the situation changed a little bit as my husband (EEA national) changed his job and he is now self-employed which makes things harder. 
I tried to understand what kind of documents I need to attach with EEA1 and EEA2 form as a proof that he is exercising a treaty rights.
He is working in a construction company as a self-employed and each week their accountant(company's) print out an invoice instead of them for payment. 
In EEA form it says that he needs to provide at least 1 of

*1. invoice*
as he is working there 5 weeks we have 5 invoices, where mentioned his details(name, address, NINO, UTR number), company's details(name and address) date, invoice number, amount gross, deduction 20% and net payment

Is this enough information for invoice???


*2. Accountants letter*
I am confused about this as he has not an accountant and who can provide this letter. and what should be in the letter???
do we need to ask construction company's accountant to give one???

*3. Business bank statement*

He gets paid cash each week so his bank statements wouldn't be helpful

I am really confused which kind of documents do we need to provide and as he moved there only 5 weeks he does not have some of them (eg self assessment form) 

Many thanks


----------



## Jrge

Hi,


Kate1981 said:


> Hi Dear Jrge
> 
> Last time you helped me with documents that I need to attach with my EEA2 form.
> 
> But the situation changed a little bit as my husband (EEA national) changed his job and he is now self-employed which makes things harder.
> I tried to understand what kind of documents I need to attach with EEA1 and EEA2 form as a proof that he is exercising a treaty rights.
> He is working in a construction company as a self-employed and each week their accountant(company's) print out an invoice instead of them for payment.
> In EEA form it says that he needs to provide at least 1 of
> 
> *1. invoice*
> as he is working there 5 weeks we have 5 invoices, where mentioned his details(name, address, NINO, UTR number), company's details(name and address) date, invoice number, amount gross, deduction 20% and net payment
> 
> Is this enough information for invoice???
> 
> 
> *2. Accountants letter*
> I am confused about this as he has not an accountant and who can provide this letter. and what should be in the letter???
> do we need to ask construction company's accountant to give one???
> 
> *3. Business bank statement*
> 
> He gets paid cash each week so his bank statements wouldn't be helpful
> 
> I am really confused which kind of documents do we need to provide and as he moved there only 5 weeks he does not have some of them (eg self assessment form)
> 
> Many thanks


I'm a bit confused here, because as self-employed - your spouse is the one that needs to issue the invoice(s) to his clients. No the other way around.

Also as self-employed, your spouse needs to have a business registered (business license where applicable), records of National Insurance Contributions, a tax assessment and in addition to that: private insurance, also known as Comprehensive Sickness Insurance (CSI).

I am aware some companies in the UK like to pass the tax bill to the little ones (workers). If this is your spouse's case, then he needs to talk to an accountant.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Kate1981

Dear Jrge 

My husband is working as a self-employed subcontractor for a construction company.
He has not his own business. he works for them but instead of payslips which he was getting from the previous job he has invoices that construction company accountants prepare on their subcontractors behalf.

As he works there only 5 weeks we do not have any self assessment form.

http://www.hmrc.gov.uk/forms/cis340.pdf

I have found out this in hmrc website which explains that construction company should apply and verify that subcontractors are registered with hmrc (or register them) and get utr number (which my husband has) for them and pay taxes and fill tax forms each month for them. 


My concern here which kind of documents we need to provide to proof that he is exercising treaty rights as he has only invoices.
I am not sure what CSI is and do we need to provide in his situation.

I really appteciate if you can help 
Many thanks


----------



## Aisha_H

Hello everyone,

We're currently in the process of applying for EEA 2 for my Pakistani husband. After reading through this forum I've decided to apply for EEA 1 as well (as far as I understand it's not necessary but encouraged). In regards to that, I just wanted to confirm that we can put both applications in the same envelope and send them together. Will the issued permits be returned together in that case?

Also I'm self-employed but I don't have a business name or business address (I work from home as a freelance translator), so a bit confused as to what to write in the 'Name of business' and 'Business Address' fields of the form. Will my name and home address be ok? 

Hoping for replies from the people who were in the same situation. Thanks in advance

Aisha


----------



## Joppa

Aisha_H said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> We're currently in the process of applying for EEA 2 for my Pakistani husband. After reading through this forum I've decided to apply for EEA 1 as well (as far as I understand it's not necessary but encouraged). In regards to that, I just wanted to confirm that we can put both applications in the same envelope and send them together. Will the issued permits be returned together in that case?


Yes, in the same envelope, no, they will be processed separately, usually EEA1 first, then EEA2.



> Also I'm self-employed but I don't have a business name or business address (I work from home as a freelance translator), so a bit confused as to what to write in the 'Name of business' and 'Business Address' fields of the form. Will my name and home address be ok?


Yes.


----------



## miryferny

We got our permits this morning!!!!! Soooooooo Happy! 
Total time for proceed jst 8 weeks (2 months)! 
Thank u everybody for helping us and good luck for who's still waiting!!!

This is my timeline :
EEA1 & EEA2 sent: 25/04/13 
Received by UKBA: 26/04/13 
COA (with right to work): 02/05/13 
PP return request: 31/05/13 
PP returned : 07/06/13 
EEA1 & EEA2 : 22/06/13


----------



## confused1

*help plzzz*

im disturbing you agian for my EEA2 application im in a bit of trouble with the documents im thinking to send.

my EU wife is working and im here in UK since 5th march 2013 on a 6 month FP. i just started work and didn't got any payslips yet but i got bank statements from 2 months at a same address as my wife. and we are sharing that property so we don't even have any bills on our names and no tenancy agreement. 
so im gona send 
1 my passport 
2 my EU wife passport or ID 
3 her pay slips and bank statements 
4 my bank statement 
5 mine and her national insurance number 
6 our original marriage certificate and pictures fo marriage 
is it enough or we must need bills or tenancy agreement 
thanks in advance


----------



## Jrge

Hi,


confused1 said:


> im disturbing you agian for my EEA2 application im in a bit of trouble with the documents im thinking to send.
> 
> my EU wife is working and im here in UK since 5th march 2013 on a 6 month FP. i just started work and didn't got any payslips yet but i got bank statements from 2 months at a same address as my wife. and we are sharing that property so we don't even have any bills on our names and no tenancy agreement.
> so im gona send
> 1 my passport
> 2 my EU wife passport or ID
> 3 her pay slips and bank statements
> 4 my bank statement -*---NO----*
> 5 mine and her national insurance number *----NO----*
> 6 our original marriage certificate
> 7 pictures fo marriage* ----NO----*
> is it enough or we must need bills or tenancy agreement
> thanks in advance


What you do (work, study, etc) isn't relevant. In the other hand, what your wife does is what matters! So, your payslips aren't needed.

For the rest of the supporting documents, it seems about right. Whilst it isn't required, a tenancy agreement or council tax bill are always good to submit. 

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## shauns303

Hi and congratulations.. I am still waiting for mine.. It has been almost 4 months.. Few questions..

What is the COA thing about? I already had the right to work under EEA FAmily Permit right? Is this just something that comes with the Resident Card? Or a separate application? 

And PP return request? Did you request the return of your passport? How did you do this? I heard of someone else who did this and got it back straight away...

Please... any help would be amazing.. thank you 

Shaun


----------



## Joppa

Certificate of application is an acknowledgement of the receipt of application Home Office is obliged to issue under European regulations. It states not only the fact you have applied, but often your right to work, which can be used as proof to your employer.

You can ask for return of your passport. If it's the EEA sponsor's passport, it should be returned promptly, but if it's the applicant's, Home Office has said they aren't obliged to under EU rules and it can take time. On how to request it, see UK Border Agency | Return of documents


----------



## fazalkhaliq

fazalkhaliq said:


> Hi sir
> Thanks for your email and guidance.
> I m international Pakistani student here in UK and just complete the
> Study. Now I want marry with a Romanian girl. I have national insurance number
> Bank account and dvla licence. But she just have Romanian passport and I'D
> Nothing else. And she don't have work permissions in UK ..
> My question Is
> can we marry here in England or not.?
> What are the basic requirements plz for marriage.?
> How long will I get visa?
> How much Is my chance to get visa as applying with Romanian girl?


----------



## PinkOrange

fazalkhaliq said:


> fazalkhaliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi sir
> Thanks for your email and guidance.
> I m international Pakistani student here in UK and just complete the
> Study. Now I want marry with a Romanian girl. I have national insurance number
> Bank account and dvla licence. But she just have Romanian passport and I'D
> Nothing else. And she don't have work permissions in UK ..
> My question Is
> can we marry here in England or not.?
> What are the basic requirements plz for marriage.?
> How long will I get visa?
> How much Is my chance to get visa as applying with Romanian girl?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boy this is a tough one.
Click to expand...


----------



## fazalkhaliq

Hi pinkorange 
I get more confused by ur reply. Wat tough u think plz share with me.thanks


----------



## PinkOrange

fazalkhaliq said:


> Hi pinkorange
> I get more confused by ur reply. Wat tough u think plz share with me.thanks


Dear Khalid, 

Romanians have a bit different way to sponsor a non European family member. They first need to get the working right by registering somewhere. Then they can sponsor you. I am sorry I don't have much information about that I am sure a good solicitor would give an honest advice. 

Make sure that you have plenty of stay left before you get your self into the process. It is going to take some time so be prepared. 

Contact me if you need to extend your student visa.


----------



## fazalkhaliq

Thanks for your reply.
My visa will expire on 20/10/2013..
I mean 3 months and 20 days roughly. So wat u think can I apply in this duration?


----------



## miryferny

How can u extend a student visa?


----------



## fazalkhaliq

Hi thanks if i register once my marriage so it doesn't matter that my visa will expire . Even if I hv one day left to apply home office.


----------



## helena.tw

Greetings!

Thank you for people who sharing experience here. It's extremely helpful! I am preparing my supporting documents but have a few questions regarding those documents:

am applying for EEA 2 as an unmarried partner (in a relationship for about 2 years and 4 months and been living together for 2 years). The documents I have that can prove our relationship is (mainly by proving that we've been living in the same address):

(1) Council tax bills that have both of our names
Q: Even though we've been living together since July 2011, but the first bill only had my name on it, and the first bill that showing both 
of my name was from October. Can I use other documents to cover from July to October?

(2) my bank statements & his bank statements - to show that we've been living together under the same address
Q: We don't have joint account. I am planning to enclosed a few pages of statements (with address on it) each month to cover the full 2 
years period of time. Also to show that we share living costs. Any suggestion to make it more convincing?

(3) Pictures of our graduation and trips and pics of me with his parents.
Q: That's what I read from some of the posts before, although I also saw replies saying don't do it. But in general does it help? I am 
thinking it could be an extra proof of the relationship, considering we don't have any other legal evidence e.g. marriage cert, joint 
bank accounts.

(4) Tenancy agreement - I consider it as a tricky part and I am not sure if I should enclose it.
Q: We have been living together with his sister since the very beginning. The tenancy agreements are all under his & sister's names. In 
another word, my name has never been shown on the contracts. I am thinking to submit those tenancy agreements along with his 
sister's bank statements to show that my partner and I were paying rent to her. Can it work? or it could put my application in risk?

(5) NHS registration letters - separately but shows the same address.
Q: That's the oldest document I could find so far showing that we were living under the same address ( since July 2011). Like mentioned 
before, can I use this to cover the window from July to October before my partner's name showing on the council tax bill? 

Will all of those be enough to prove that our relationship is "genuine" and "durable"? 

Sorry for the long-winded post... just wanted to make sure I get it right.

Thank you in advance for any advice!


----------



## Jrge

Hi,


helena.tw said:


> Greetings!
> 
> Thank you for people who sharing experience here. It's extremely helpful! I am preparing my supporting documents but have a few questions regarding those documents:
> 
> am applying for EEA 2 as an unmarried partner (in a relationship for about 2 years and 4 months and been living together for 2 years). The documents I have that can prove our relationship is (mainly by proving that we've been living in the same address):
> 
> (1) Council tax bills that have both of our names
> Q: Even though we've been living together since July 2011, but the first bill only had my name on it, and the first bill that showing both
> of my name was from October. Can I use other documents to cover from July to October?
> 
> (2) my bank statements & his bank statements - to show that we've been living together under the same address
> Q: We don't have joint account. I am planning to enclosed a few pages of statements (with address on it) each month to cover the full 2
> years period of time. Also to show that we share living costs. Any suggestion to make it more convincing?
> 
> (3) Pictures of our graduation and trips and pics of me with his parents.
> Q: That's what I read from some of the posts before, although I also saw replies saying don't do it. But in general does it help? I am
> thinking it could be an extra proof of the relationship, considering we don't have any other legal evidence e.g. marriage cert, joint
> bank accounts.
> 
> (4) Tenancy agreement - I consider it as a tricky part and I am not sure if I should enclose it.
> Q: We have been living together with his sister since the very beginning. The tenancy agreements are all under his & sister's names. In
> another word, my name has never been shown on the contracts. I am thinking to submit those tenancy agreements along with his
> sister's bank statements to show that my partner and I were paying rent to her. Can it work? or it could put my application in risk?
> 
> (5) NHS registration letters - separately but shows the same address.
> Q: That's the oldest document I could find so far showing that we were living under the same address ( since July 2011). Like mentioned
> before, can I use this to cover the window from July to October before my partner's name showing on the council tax bill?
> 
> Will all of those be enough to prove that our relationship is "genuine" and "durable"?
> 
> Sorry for the long-winded post... just wanted to make sure I get it right.
> 
> Thank you in advance for any advice!


Whilst your statement and the supporting documents you are listing indicate you are living with an EU-National, it could also mean y'all have been only roommates for over two years.

I would ask his sister to draft a letter to indicate you and your partner are living in that property, and ask your sponsor to draft another letter explaining the nature of your relationship.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## helena.tw

Thank you Jrge for your kind reply.

May I also ask one more question?

What my visa status will be if I didn't get my EEA 2 approved before my current visa (PSW) expired?

I read from other forum that, as long as I submit my application before my PSW expires, my PSW visa is treated as continuing automatically until your new application is finalised. i.e. I will still be able to work until I get the result.

Is it correct? 

I didn't find any posts regarding this issue, if I missed anything please accept my apology.

Thank you!



Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> Whilst your statement and the supporting documents you are listing indicate you are living with an EU-National, it could also mean y'all have been only roommates for over two years.
> 
> I would ask his sister to draft a letter to indicate you and your partner are living in that property, and ask your sponsor to draft another letter explaining the nature of your relationship.
> 
> Animo
> (Cheers)


----------



## travellingwu

*A fee!*

Looks like the residence card now has a processing fee?!
does this mean they process 55 times faster than before?


----------



## travellingwu

hi guys, quick question please!

For proof of address, is my bank statement sufficient? Because I just moved back to London while my husband has been living here all along, my name is not on the tenancy agreement nor the council tax. Should I get the official tenants to write a letter stating that I live here too or is that an overkill?

Thanks!


----------



## Jrge

Hi,


helena.tw said:


> Thank you Jrge for your kind reply.
> 
> May I also ask one more question?
> 
> What my visa status will be if I didn't get my EEA 2 approved before my current visa (PSW) expired?
> 
> I read from other forum that, as long as I submit my application before my PSW expires, my PSW visa is treated as continuing automatically until your new application is finalised. i.e. I will still be able to work until I get the result.
> 
> Is it correct?
> 
> I didn't find any posts regarding this issue, if I missed anything please accept my apology.
> 
> Thank you!


Your status under UK immigration rules will be an overstayer and under EU regulations dependent of an EU National. But that it's subject to its approval.

Even if you get a Certificate of Application (COA) it might not allow you to work at all, hence the only document that will ensure that, its the resident card.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Jrge

Hi,


travellingwu said:


> Looks like the residence card now has a processing fee?!
> does this mean they process 55 times faster than before?


It should be dealt within 6 months as per EU regulations, and same regulations allow member States to charge the equivalent cost of a valid document, for example: passport, driving license, etc.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Joppa

travellingwu said:


> Looks like the residence card now has a processing fee?!
> does this mean they process 55 times faster than before?


Your Maths is incorrect!
Since formerly it was free and not £1, 55 divided by zero is undefined and has no answer.


----------



## helena.tw

Hi Jrge

Thank you for your reply. While waiting answers from here I also called the UKBA.

After being put on hold for 15 minutes, I finally got through to the UKBA enquiry line.

The lady told me in this situation, under EU regulation, as long as the EU national is exercising the treaty right, I won't be considered as overstayed. 

Are they always right? 



Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> Your status under UK immigration rules will be an overstayer and under EU regulations dependent of an EU National. But that it's subject to its approval.
> 
> Even if you get a Certificate of Application (COA) it might not allow you to work at all, hence the only document that will ensure that, its the resident card.
> 
> Animo
> (Cheers)


----------



## Jrge

Hi,


helena.tw said:


> Hi Jrge
> 
> Thank you for your reply. While waiting answers from here I also called the UKBA.
> 
> After being put on hold for 15 minutes, I finally got through to the UKBA enquiry line.
> 
> The lady told me in this situation, under EU regulation, as long as the EU national is exercising the treaty right, I won't be considered as overstayed.
> 
> Are they always right?


That's exactly what I had written.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## PinkOrange

travellingwu said:


> Looks like the residence card now has a processing fee?!
> does this mean they process 55 times faster than before?


No I don't think so. This is just another way to make money. They will still all for interviews & keep delaying the EEA's beyond the limits.


----------



## Joppa

The new fees for EEA2 and EEA4 applications are puzzling. They aren't allowed to charge for applications under the European regulations, and that still stands for applications by EEA citizens (for EEA1 and EEA3). But by first stating there is no legal obligation to hold residence card or confirmation of your right to permanent residence in the UK, they are now charging for the issue of the (optional) card and confirmation by what seems to be a certain interpretation of the European law. I suppose they are saying to applicants: You don't have to have them by law, but if you want them, you have to pay a fee.


----------



## travellingwu

Joppa said:


> Your Maths is incorrect!
> Since formerly it was free and not £1, 55 divided by zero is undefined and has no answer.


Haha yes, I did realise that as I was writing, but I should have added my base assumption that free is approximately 1 pound? 

Anyway, submitted EEA2 application was received on 15 July.. Hope to get my COA soon so I can request for my passport and go on holiday


----------



## shauns303

Joppa said:


> Certificate of application is an acknowledgement of the receipt of application Home Office is obliged to issue under European regulations. It states not only the fact you have applied, but often your right to work, which can be used as proof to your employer.
> 
> You can ask for return of your passport. If it's the EEA sponsor's passport, it should be returned promptly, but if it's the applicant's, Home Office has said they aren't obliged to under EU rules and it can take time. On how to request it, see UK Border Agency | Return of documents


H, thanks again.. Just updating the situation.. I sent the Return Of Documents request just after my previous post.. It has been 42 days.. They said not to repeat the application til after 20 working days.. Shall I send another request? My timeline so far looks like this = 

EEA2 Application submitted 11th April 2013
COA received 22nd April 
ROD request sent and received 1st August

The original 6 month wait will be up in three weeks time.. Shall I wait till then before further action or shall I act now.. I have been thinking of calling them and the australian embassy..

Any thoughts? I really need my passport for urgent travel plans..


----------



## shauns303

HI there.. Just wondering if anyone would like to add to my post above.. 
Not sure what to do.. Other than the Return Of Documents forms that I sent.. Is there any other way to contact them without having to pay that ridiculous call fee to be passed around with very little help..

Any suggestions? How long has it taken everyone else here to receive their documents back? 
Whats the success rate at the moment? 

Thanks 

Shaun


----------



## travellingwu

Shauns303

I sent the email for return of documents, after over 20 days I sent another email to the same address, copying the previous email and asking what has happened to my request.
I got my passport within a week after my 2nd email.

Hope that helps


----------



## shauns303

travellingwu said:


> Shauns303
> 
> I sent the email for return of documents, after over 20 days I sent another email to the same address, copying the previous email and asking what has happened to my request.
> I got my passport within a week after my 2nd email.
> 
> Hope that helps


Thank you.. Yes it does help.. I will send another request..

Any other thoughts anyone?


----------



## chinasa12

*EEA2 Refused*

Hi all, I have read virtually all the post on this thread and they are quite helpful.

I am a Nigerian and my wife is German, we got married mid last year in Nigeria after which I applied and was granted an EEA family permit to come join her in december last year. I applied for an EEA2 in february with all relevant documents but omitted CSI. However, we received a refusal letter stating that we had an encounter with the police in our home where we both denied being married hence they believe our marriage is that of convenience and then denial. 

Well, about a week prior to that my wife and I were in the living room around around 10pm when two uniform police buzz at our home. On sighting them via the video camera my wife told me to enter into the room while she opens the door. When they came in they asked if any stephen lives here and she said no (bear in mind that my name is not stephen, we live just the both of us and with my junior brother who wasn't at home at that time, he's studying and just moved to the UK 3months ago) and she asked if there's any problem, they said someone used our address to commit a crime using the name stephen. They asked her who else is in the house and she said her partner is at home. She then called me which I came out. They asked for my ID which I gave them the COA letter from home office, they copied the information and also asked for my wife's ID which she gave. Then they gave us their contacts and asked us to contact them if we receive any letter or parcel with the name 'stephen'. On leaving one of them asked her who else lives here then she said herself, partner and his brother. Then they left.

We never knew they were from the home office until we got a letter of refusal and was given a right of appeal. What should we do?

Finally, we never knew about the CSI until the refusal. We just got a joint one yesterday though. 

I know this is long but please we're in a dilemma now so advice will be very appreciated. Note that my wife is a full time student.

Thanks


----------



## PinkOrange

chinasa12 said:


> Hi all, I have read virtually all the post on this thread and they are quite helpful.
> 
> I am a Nigerian and my wife is German, we got married mid last year in Nigeria after which I applied and was granted an EEA family permit to come join her in december last year. I applied for an EEA2 in february with all relevant documents but omitted CSI. However, we received a refusal letter stating that we had an encounter with the police in our home where we both denied being married hence they believe our marriage is that of convenience and then denial.
> 
> Well, about a week prior to that my wife and I were in the living room around around 10pm when two uniform police buzz at our home. On sighting them via the video camera my wife told me to enter into the room while she opens the door. When they came in they asked if any stephen lives here and she said no (bear in mind that my name is not stephen, we live just the both of us and with my junior brother who wasn't at home at that time, he's studying and just moved to the UK 3months ago) and she asked if there's any problem, they said someone used our address to commit a crime using the name stephen. They asked her who else is in the house and she said her partner is at home. She then called me which I came out. They asked for my ID which I gave them the COA letter from home office, they copied the information and also asked for my wife's ID which she gave. Then they gave us their contacts and asked us to contact them if we receive any letter or parcel with the name 'stephen'. On leaving one of them asked her who else lives here then she said herself, partner and his brother. Then they left.
> 
> We never knew they were from the home office until we got a letter of refusal and was given a right of appeal. What should we do?
> 
> Finally, we never knew about the CSI until the refusal. We just got a joint one yesterday though.
> 
> I know this is long but please we're in a dilemma now so advice will be very appreciated. Note that my wife is a full time student.
> 
> Thanks


From what I can read it looks like a home visit by the UKBA. 

When we were visited by the UKBA they showed us the badge & I asked them for a warrant to enter into the home. They had one. 

Then they interviewed us. 

You did mention that this was back home. By this does it mean it was in Nigeria or in the uk. 

Besides apply again is the best option as you can again as long as she is exercising treaty rights. 

Now before you do it is advisable to get a full police report of yourself & your partner from the met police. 

Then also request a full detail for UKBA under the freedom of information act. 

Be prepared for an interview both of you for which you will have to go to liverpool. 

Breachmont hotel is good to live in as it's near the bus station & the UKBA too. 

I hope you get the eea2 soon as they don't like to give it any more. 

Thank you.


----------



## chinasa12

Thanks pinkorange for your prompt reply. The visit was done at our home here in the UK. As in your case where they identified themselves to be from UKBA but ours wasn't the case, they claimed they were police who were looking for a stephen who committed a crime using our home address. Until the refusal letter came from UKBA 3 days ago we never knew they were sent by them. I still don't understand why UKBA police will visit someone's home under a false pretense of looking for someone else. 

I have heard cases where people were called for interviews in liverpool but I thought one was to be given an interview date when an application is refused. We were never given any interview date but was rather given a chance to appeal the decision, which was must do in 10 working days or lose the chance for a hearing. Have you heard of any cases where people go for an interview when marriage was construed to be that of convenience and were given grounds for an appeal?

My wife is been suggesting we get a lawyer to file an appeal for us and we're considering if that will be a good idea. We have 6 days left to lodge an appeal so we don't know what to do.

Please I really appreciate your response, that of Jrge and other members in the forum.

Thanks


----------



## Jrge

Hi,


chinasa12 said:


> Thanks pinkorange for your prompt reply. The visit was done at our home here in the UK. As in your case where they identified themselves to be from UKBA but ours wasn't the case, they claimed they were police who were looking for a stephen who committed a crime using our home address. Until the refusal letter came from UKBA 3 days ago we never knew they were sent by them. I still don't understand why UKBA police will visit someone's home under a false pretense of looking for someone else.
> 
> I have heard cases where people were called for interviews in liverpool but I thought one was to be given an interview date when an application is refused. We were never given any interview date but was rather given a chance to appeal the decision, which was must do in 10 working days or lose the chance for a hearing. Have you heard of any cases where people go for an interview when marriage was construed to be that of convenience and were given grounds for an appeal?
> 
> My wife is been suggesting we get a lawyer to file an appeal for us and we're considering if that will be a good idea. We have 6 days left to lodge an appeal so we don't know what to do.
> 
> Please I really appreciate your response, that of Jrge and other members in the forum.
> 
> Thanks


You needlessly got yourself in trouble. Follow your wife's suggestion and retain a Lawyer.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## chinasa12

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> You needlessly got yourself in trouble. Follow your wife's suggestion and retain a Lawyer.
> 
> Animo
> (Cheers)


Thanks for your response Jrge. We will retain the services of a lawyer tomorrow. We know we made a mistake but then again they never told us they were from UKBA when they came in. Like in the case of pinkorange which she said here, when they came to her house they said they were officers of UKBA. But in our incase it was a false pretense of looking for someone else who never exist. And again we were never asked how we were related. Its unfortunate but we have got no choice than appealing the decision.

Any idea how long an appeal process takes in the HM tier1 tribunal?

Thanks once again


----------



## Jrge

Hi,


chinasa12 said:


> Thanks for your response Jrge. We will retain the services of a lawyer tomorrow. We know we made a mistake but then again they never told us they were from UKBA when they came in. Like in the case of pinkorange which she said here, when they came to her house they said they were officers of UKBA. But in our incase it was a false pretense of looking for someone else who never exist. And again we were never asked how we were related. Its unfortunate but we have got no choice than appealing the decision.
> 
> Any idea how long an appeal process takes in the HM tier1 tribunal?
> 
> Thanks once again


I wouldn't be able to give exact timelines, as I stopped appealing awhile back. In some cases -not yours, it's better off to lodge a new fresh application instead of waiting precious and scarce time. 

Your case could go either way, I'll explain: you created a doubt by hiding in the first place. Fatal mistake! But, your argument is that there was *deception by omission* for part of those officers; they needed to identify themselves and needed to provide corresponding documents and explain the nature of their late visit, sadly they failed to do so. HO: 1 You: 1

However, even if you win the case, you still will be denied on the grounds that you failed to produce a valid CSI. First, you need to prove in court that your relationship is not one of convenience, and then re-apply for RC. HO: 2 You: 2

Sadly you have a long way to obtain your RC, but trust that you will have it. HO: 2 You: 3.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## chinasa12

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wouldn't be able to give exact timelines, as I stopped appealing awhile back. In some cases -not yours, it's better off to lodge a new fresh application instead of waiting precious and scarce time.
> 
> Your case could go either way, I'll explain: you created a doubt by hiding in the first place. Fatal mistake! But, your argument is that there was *deception by omission* for part of those officers; they needed to identify themselves and needed to provide corresponding documents and explain the nature of their late visit, sadly they failed to do so. HO: 1 You: 1
> 
> However, even if you win the case, you still will be denied on the grounds that you failed to produce a valid CSI. First, you need to prove in court that your relationship is not one of convenience, and then re-apply for RC. HO: 2 You: 2
> 
> Sadly you have a long way to obtain your RC, but trust that you will have it. HO: 2 You: 3.
> 
> Animo
> (Cheers)


Well, we bought a joint CSI same day we got the HO refusal letter which we intend paying for as long as the case last. She never had one before. I will get in touch with the process and will be asking further questions as the scenario keeps progressing. I am hoping we get the RC. My wife though has been worried and has suggested that once the process fail she will transfer from her present school in the UK to germany so we move over there but how can I even achieve that when UKBA are with my passport. Is there a way around that? Anyways, we will give a push till the end and we're hoping to sail through. Thanks for your incisive and prompt response.


----------



## PinkOrange

chinasa12 said:


> Well, we bought a joint CSI same day we got the HO refusal letter which we intend paying for as long as the case last. She never had one before. I will get in touch with the process and will be asking further questions as the scenario keeps progressing. I am hoping we get the RC. My wife though has been worried and has suggested that once the process fail she will transfer from her present school in the UK to germany so we move over there but how can I even achieve that when UKBA are with my passport. Is there a way around that? Anyways, we will give a push till the end and we're hoping to sail through. Thanks for your incisive and prompt response.


Hmmmm I've read what happened. 


1. What does a CSI mean.*

2. It is true that you should look for a solicitor and lodge your appeal as soon as possible. Let me tell you the process will take around a one year. It's sad but it is the truth. After you lodge your appeal you will hear a reply from the tribunal services in the next four months. The date of hearing would be a further 6 to 7 months down the line. If you add them all up it is about 10 to 11 months.*

3. What to expect from a solicitor?*
First of all you would be asked to pay £140 tribunals service fee. Then the solicitor would charge you £350-£550 depending on experience. On the day of hearing please be reminded that you would be required to pay a barristers fee of £900- £1500 depending on the experience again.*

4. What would I suggest you?*
I would suggest you to lodge the appeal as soon as possible. In the meanwhile you should prepare her documents she must be exercising treaty rights. Please bear in mind it is not about you it is about her if she is exercising the treaty rights there is no power that can stop you from getting the residence permit. You will have around four months after lodging appeal to prepare for the next application.*

My suggestion to you would be launched an appeal as soon as possible and once you hear from the tribunal services *withdraw the appeal and make a fresh application. By that time you would have bought enough time to prepare for all the documents now she must be in full time employment must have payslips and must also have salary being transferred in her bank account.*

Please carefully read the section where they say what treaty rights and how can they be exercised.*

Work on the following.*
1. She must be employed full time.*
2. The salary must be transferred in her account on regular basis.*
3. Must have a tenancy contract with you & her name in it.*
4. The bills must be in your name & her name.*
5. The council tax must be paid regularly.*
6. Go out regularly & take lot of pics specially on events happening around like fun fairs or festivals.*
7. Have good understanding with each other & be prepared for a home visit or an interview in a very short notice.*

I know a lot of people hanging in a limbo just because of not paying attention to detail. Any eea2 case submitted to the UKBA is seen as a marriage of convenience & only for immigration purposes only. That's how they think & have no mercy.*

Only you can help your self better & no one else can.*

It's up to you what to do now as everyone will say a lot of things. You have to make a decision.*

She going back is a bad idea. Finish what you started here or else pack your bags & go back to Nigeria.*

Can't say much. Home Office already hates me a lot.*
;-)*


----------



## chinasa12

PinkOrange said:


> Hmmmm I've read what happened.
> 
> 
> 1. What does a CSI mean.*
> 
> 2. It is true that you should look for a solicitor and lodge your appeal as soon as possible. Let me tell you the process will take around a one year. It's sad but it is the truth. After you lodge your appeal you will hear a reply from the tribunal services in the next four months. The date of hearing would be a further 6 to 7 months down the line. If you add them all up it is about 10 to 11 months.*
> 
> 3. What to expect from a solicitor?*
> First of all you would be asked to pay £140 tribunals service fee. Then the solicitor would charge you £350-£550 depending on experience. On the day of hearing please be reminded that you would be required to pay a barristers fee of £900- £1500 depending on the experience again.*
> 
> 4. What would I suggest you?*
> I would suggest you to lodge the appeal as soon as possible. In the meanwhile you should prepare her documents she must be exercising treaty rights. Please bear in mind it is not about you it is about her if she is exercising the treaty rights there is no power that can stop you from getting the residence permit. You will have around four months after lodging appeal to prepare for the next application.*
> 
> My suggestion to you would be launched an appeal as soon as possible and once you hear from the tribunal services *withdraw the appeal and make a fresh application. By that time you would have bought enough time to prepare for all the documents now she must be in full time employment must have payslips and must also have salary being transferred in her bank account.*
> 
> Please carefully read the section where they say what treaty rights and how can they be exercised.*
> 
> Work on the following.*
> 1. She must be employed full time.*
> 2. The salary must be transferred in her account on regular basis.*
> 3. Must have a tenancy contract with you & her name in it.*
> 4. The bills must be in your name & her name.*
> 5. The council tax must be paid regularly.*
> 6. Go out regularly & take lot of pics specially on events happening around like fun fairs or festivals.*
> 7. Have good understanding with each other & be prepared for a home visit or an interview in a very short notice.*
> 
> I know a lot of people hanging in a limbo just because of not paying attention to detail. Any eea2 case submitted to the UKBA is seen as a marriage of convenience & only for immigration purposes only. That's how they think & have no mercy.*
> 
> Only you can help your self better & no one else can.*
> 
> It's up to you what to do now as everyone will say a lot of things. You have to make a decision.*
> 
> She going back is a bad idea. Finish what you started here or else pack your bags & go back to Nigeria.*
> 
> Can't say much. Home Office already hates me a lot.*
> ;-)*



Pinkorange thanks for the advice. My wife is a full time student and doesn't work. Her parents supports her with sufficient funds for her (and extension me since I am not presently working) up-keeps. A student is also consider to be exercising treaty rights, isn't it?

Home office gave two reasons of refusing my RC application:

- One was that she didn't have a CSI

- Secondly, that our marriage is considered to be that of convenience


If we re-apply when an appeal hearing has been fixed, how does that stop the HO from sticking to the initial reason of RC refusal - which is marriage of convenience?

She was already living at our address before I moved to the UK and I wasn't included in the tenancy agreement, this was never mentioned as a reason by UKBA though.

We also thought students are excluded from paying council tax, please correct me if I am wrong.

Thanks


----------



## chinasa12

chinasa12 said:


> Pinkorange thanks for the advice. My wife is a full time student and doesn't work. Her parents supports her with sufficient funds for her (and extension me since I am not presently working) up-keeps. A student is also consider to be exercising treaty rights, isn't it?
> 
> Home office gave two reasons of refusing my RC application:
> 
> - One was that she didn't have a CSI
> 
> - Secondly, that our marriage is considered to be that of convenience
> 
> 
> If we re-apply when an appeal hearing has been fixed, how does that stop the HO from sticking to the initial reason of RC refusal - which is marriage of convenience?
> 
> She was already living at our address before I moved to the UK and I wasn't included in the tenancy agreement, this was never mentioned as a reason by UKBA though.
> 
> We also thought students are excluded from paying council tax, please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> Thanks



CSI is comprehensive sickness insurance for students


----------



## Aqil

I am a Swedish citizen and my wife is a non-EEA citizen, living together in the UK. She has an EEA family permit valid from June to December, and is currently employed. We were not aware of the procedure or waiting time for extending such a permit, but it is now clear to me that we need to fill out an EEA2 form to apply for a residence card. It seems that it is more likely than not that the EEA family permit will expire before the residence card is issued, as the waiting time is more than 2 months.

What would you do in our situation? Apply for the residence card as usual and hope for the best; that she is not terminated for not having a residence card while waiting for the application to be processed? Is there any way of getting an express service for the residence card? Is there some temporary substitute for the residence card while we await the results of the application, such as a letter from UKBA? Should we do something entirely different, such as applying for a new EEA family permit from another EU country?

I appreciate your help!

/Aqil


----------



## ebenkug

*application resubmitted*

Hi experts, we were called for an interview after submitting our eea2 application last year, there were some discrepancies so we were refused and giving a chance to appeal which our solicitor did, but to our surprise we were told a day before the court date by our solicitor that he didn't send any bundle to the tribunal, to cut it short he cancelled the appointment and we've submitted a fresh application through a new solicitor on tuesday with some docs letters and passport copies from parents confirming our marriage, what are our chances.


----------



## Joppa

Ask your solicitor! He/she has all your details and files, we don't.


----------



## veritens

*Family Permit about to expire*

Hey there again, 
This is probably somewhere in here, but I could't find it...

Thing is my family permit is expiring in two weeks, and I don't want to apply until my husband gets a job for fear of refusal. I do have a job but I've read that the EU should have one.

He worked for 3 months, but quit to look for a job in his field. If he doesn't get one like... now! he's going to look for another job in a restaurant like the one he used to have.

The question is, will I be in trouble if I apply after my permit expires?

That would be all... Thank you so much!


----------



## ruby_ing

*EEA unmarried*

Hi All, 

I got lots of information from here. Thanks all! But i am still kind of confused. 

I am from Hong Kong and holding Tier 5 Youth Mobility Scheme Visa which expire on 28 FEB 2015, my boyfriend is a Spanish. The date my current visa expired will be the day that we have been living together for 2 years.

I have already bought ticket to go back to Hong Kong and planning to apply the EEA Unmarried partner family permit when I am in Hong Kong. So the problems is that can I apply once i am in Hong Kong in mid February? Or i can only apply after my current visa expire (1 Mar) and which we have been living together for 2 years?

If luckily, i get the Family permit and I fly back to UK, can I immediately start working when I apply the residence card at the same time? I found many cases that the CoA doesnt allow them to work. Or if i can persuade my company, then it will be fine?

For all the orginal copy for all the proof, they will send all back to us after they approve? (Both family permit and Residence card) including all the photos and supporting document? 

I have been doing research online, but still cannot get a very clear answer...........

Thanks 
Ruby


----------



## Joppa

You can apply when you return home. No need to wait a couple of weeks to make up the two years, as they will use discretion.
You should only apply for your residence card when your partner is working in UK, i.e. exercising treaty rights. You should also obtain your national insurance number.
They will return all your originals if you enclose copies.


----------



## ruby_ing

*EEA unmarried*



Joppa said:


> You can apply when you return home. No need to wait a couple of weeks to make up the two years, as they will use discretion.
> You should only apply for your residence card when your partner is working in UK, i.e. exercising treaty rights. You should also obtain your national insurance number.
> They will return all your originals if you enclose copies.


I have already got my National insurance number as i am working in UK at the moment and my boyfriend will be still working when i come back from Hk.

So i am qualified to apply the residence card. With the NI number, i can immediately start work after i get the family permit (unmarried) and start working? 

Thanks


----------



## Joppa

Yes. Though most employers won't let you start until you get residence card, or at lest certificate of application stating your right to work.


----------



## ruby_ing

Joppa said:


> Yes. Though most employers won't let you start until you get residence card, or at lest certificate of application stating your right to work.


My current company actually want me to start working as soon as possible, so I guess if it is legal to work, they will agree to let me work

But i just want to make sure it also applied to unmarried partners as i see online that the CoA normally wont approve the right to work for Unmarried partner. So i better just show the family permit as a proof to employer instead of CoA.


----------



## Joppa

That's true, as unmarried partners don't have blanket right to work under EU regulations.


----------



## ruby_ing

Joppa said:


> Yes. Though most employers won't let you start until you get residence card, or at lest certificate of application stating your right to work.


If we decided to get marry before I go back to Hong Kong, then is it a must that I can get the right to work once I get the family permit to enter UK? Seems there are still many cases that you get the CoA that cannot confirm the right to work even it is for married partner (with family permit approved)

And if we get marry before my visa expire in Mar 2015 and I immediate apply the family permit when i back to HK, will it be very suspicious to them and more chances to reject my application?

Thanks
Ruby


----------



## Joppa

If you get married in UK while your Tier 5 is still valid, the thing to do is to apply for residence card in UK, provided your partner is exercising treaty rights in UK. The snag is it can take 2-3 months to come through, and while you can request the return of passport, your status under EU rules will be unresolved while you go home to HK.
You can apply for EEA family permit following your marriage, and they won't consider it suspicious, provided you can show your relationship history and marriage wasn't one of convenience.


----------



## ebenkug

Hi, can u pls tell me the minimum time it will take the tribunal to send his decision after the hearing. Thanks


----------



## shauns303

After what decision?


----------



## ebenkug

A decision on whether it has allowed your case or not, for an eea2 marriage of convenience dispute


----------



## hopedj

Hi Everyone,

I am non eea,I am preparing now to apply for EEA2.Now my question is,do we need still to submit a letter on "how we meet with my EEA husband" and we need to add,some details because now that I am here in UK?

Please help.


Many thanks,
Hope


----------

